# Honestly, why not quit Uber and be a cabbie?



## Toby

90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?


----------



## SgtMurphy

Look into Boston cab operations. It's crazy what you have to pay to some greasy medallion owner, just to try and get in line with a bunch of desperate immigrants living in the twilight days of a dying industry. Uber is flexible, one can go out and make money when they want/need to, and aren't driving a rented piece of smelly garbage, so on uber you can get an errand done and then make the money.


----------



## Elmoooy

I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


----------



## observer

Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


The same way uber drivers do, oh excuse me, I mean't don't.


----------



## Elmoooy

observer said:


> The same way uber drivers do, oh excuse me, I mean't don't.


UMMM We dont pay $150 lease fee.. -_-


----------



## observer

No, but drivers do pay 25% to Uber and cover all expenses. Do Uber drivers make a living wage? Some do, but the majority seem not to, from the complaints I've seen.


----------



## Elmoooy

observer said:


> No, but drivers do pay 25% to Uber and cover all expenses. Do Uber drivers make a living wage? Some do, but the majority seem not to, from the complaints I've seen.


20% and I do. I also understand that is because my market has not cut rates YET. Of course when time comes, they cut the rates, I will be signing a different tune, but right now im just raking in money as quickly as I can. I know the day is coming!


----------



## observer

Elmoooy said:


> 20% and I do. I also understand that is because my market has not cut rates YET. Of course when time comes, they cut the rates, I will be signing a different tune, but right now im just raking in money as quickly as I can. I know the day is coming!


Smart, put money away and when time comes leave, and don't look back


----------



## Toby

SgtMurphy said:


> Look into Boston cab operations. It's crazy what you have to pay to some greasy medallion owner, just to try and get in line with a bunch of desperate immigrants living in the twilight days of a dying industry. Uber is flexible, one can go out and make money when they want/need to, and aren't driving a rented piece of smelly garbage, so on uber you can get an errand done and then make the money.


Taxi industry is doing just fine, a sign of that is the skyrocketing costs of medallions. You can do errands in your cab, nothing to stop you. I admit some Boston cab companies are notorious for greasing the palms so to speak. US dept of labor lists cabbies averaging 27k per year, how does that stack up to uber in Boston? Genuine question.

I've been in plenty of good and not so good cabs in Boston but at least they are properly insured.

The immigrant thing, can't help ya there, I got no issue working with anyone based on how long they've been in this country.


----------



## Toby

Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.

Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.

You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?


----------



## Toby

Toby said:


> That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.
> 
> Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.
> 
> You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?





Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


I just googled the requirements for Charleston, SC Taxicabs/Limos, looks very reasonable. This site won't let me post a link since I'm new, dubyadubyadubyadotcharleston-sc.gov/index.aspx?NID=143


----------



## 20yearsdriving

SgtMurphy said:


> Look into Boston cab operations. It's crazy what you have to pay to some greasy medallion owner, just to try and get in line with a bunch of desperate immigrants living in the twilight days of a dying industry. Uber is flexible, one can go out and make money when they want/need to, and aren't driving a rented piece of smelly garbage, so on uber you can get an errand done and then make the money.


Spot on


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raking in the money ?? How much $90,000 a year after taxes ???
Travis is raking in the money. 
Basically a pimp, ***** relationship, he pimps you out.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

In Nyc, they charge different rates for different days of the week, it most certainly IS NOT $150 a day.
Now with competition with uber, taxi companies are having problems with manpower.
In 2008, you would be lucky to even find a taxi company that would let you work the night shift.
You make more money at night because you're not stuck in traffic all day.
TaxiCab business in Boston, I know nothing about.

Las Vegas was very good many years ago, ex Las Vegas taxi drivers have told me.

PS
With a taxi in NYC you average $30 an hour, so, you figure it out.


----------



## DjTim

There is a TON of variables on the lease fee from Cab companies. I'm no expert - there are a few cab drivers here and can throw numbers from their market around here.

From a ex-cabbie I took on a Uber ride, He was driving "303" cab in the Chicago suburbs. He said his weekly fee was $475. I don't know if that was the only fee, he made it sound like there was other stuff involved. chi1cabby may be able to elaborate a bit more.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

DjTim said:


> There is a TON of variables on the lease fee from Cab companies. I'm no expert - there are a few cab drivers here and can throw numbers from their market around here.
> 
> From a ex-cabbie I took on a Uber ride, He was driving "303" cab in the Chicago suburbs. He said his weekly fee was $475. I don't know if that was the only fee, he made it sound like there was other stuff involved. chi1cabby may be able to elaborate a bit more.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*The other stuff involved is paying off the dispatcher to get a good car. 
Haven't you ever seen the show Taxi with Danny Devito ? That show was very realistic for the time, the 80's. *


----------



## SgtMurphy

Toby said:


> That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.
> 
> Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.
> 
> You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?


1.) Why the hell would cabbies leave taxi companies to Uber then? Because they do that in droves.
2.) I always see taxis sitting around, lined up butt to nut waiting for their "turn" to (many times) have to lie to their consumers about a credit card machine being broken, just to get paid in cash and duck out on whoever they have to pay off to drive people.
3.) Brookline Cabs can't pick up in Boston, Cambridge cabs can't drop off in Brookline, etc, etc...Every day I hear horror stories about cabs, so really the growth of uber is going to continue and cab companies just better try and assemble against the ridiculous rules that make them desperate enough to make customers (and everyone else) hate them. But I'll try not to let the 90% give the 10% a bad name.
4.) Do you speak Arabic? Persian Farsi? Swahili? Espanol? Well, it's not that they're _immigrants, _its that they don't assimilate and they don't know what the hell you're saying and you can't understand them either. There's ubers with this problem as well (see #1 for a bit of this explained) and failing to speak the language means you don't know what the hell is going on, don't understand the culture, and are not willing to assimilate and none of that means good customer service. The good ones in all industries are the ones that move a little ass and learn the dominant language of Economics, Math, Science, and all other things Awesome.


----------



## Elmoooy

Thank you other ppl who have put their input. I know fee could vary from city to city. In some ways Uber is doing us a favor by opening up problems with cabbies to public eye when it had been buried under regulations.

I do believe cities like uber idea because there is way to track money and taxes while with cash, they can mysteriously disappear. Just like our tips. We can say we never got any.


----------



## Elmoooy

Toby said:


> That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.
> 
> Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.
> 
> You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?


I have consider going legal and obtain TLC lisence and pay permits. I however learned that uber would not let me use their platform (app) if I did this. This made me very curious. It doesn't make sense. Uber black operators do same, why not for xl/x.


----------



## Brady

The taxi industry in my city (Grand Rapids, MI) is a broken mess that continues to exist because until July 2014, they were the only game in town. Now both their riders and drivers are abandoning them in droves for Uber.

The riders tell me that taxi customer service, particularly, dispatch, is horrible. A rider will call dispatch to request a cab and be told 30-45 minutes which can mean anything from 5 minutes to never showing up. A rider has no way to track their taxi en route to them and if they're not ready & waiting when their taxi arrives within the wide window of time, the taxi will usually leave. Compared to Uber's dispatch method and real time tracking, once riders find out about Uber, very few ever go back to taking taxis.

Taxi drivers in my city pay the company $500 week for vehicle use. My total costs of owning and operating my Toyota Prius is about $800/month. I'm responsible for the administration of my business but along with that responsibility comes substantial savings in costs. Taxi drivers have rates that are 20% higher than Uber drivers in my city and are tipped but more frequently, but it takes a lot of fares to make up $1,200 in operating costs/month.

My security is much better driving for Uber than a taxi company. I know that the person requesting the ride has a credit card on file or a PayPal account linked to a verified bank account. They also have a smartphone. Uber is also tracking all my rides from the moment I begin the ride until I end it.

Except for the high end limo drivers, all the taxi drivers in my city are immigrants. I'm not sure why this is, but there are no taxi drivers who are local, native English speakers. In contrast, the majority of the Uber drivers are local, native English speakers although that percentage is decreasing as taxi drivers switch to Uber.

So when even the taxi drivers in my city are quitting and switching to Uber, why would I want to be a cabbie when it means lower net earnings, less security, and lower rider satisfaction due to differences in the dispatch process?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Toby said:


> That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.
> 
> Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.
> 
> You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?


When i used to drive out of a base, the weekly leases were the most popular. If you showed the manager that you looked after the car when you came in each week to drop off the payin he'd cut you some slack and let you put drivers on for a couple of days a week. This took the pressure off you to be out there 7 days to màke use of the cab. A casual could cover close to a third of the lease and give you the rest that would allow you to come out and attack the shift fresh.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Sydney Uber said:


> When i used to drive out of a base, the weekly leases were the most popular. If you showed the manager that you looked after the car when you came in each week to drop off the payin he'd cut you some slack and let you put drivers on for a couple of days a week. This took the pressure off you to be out there 7 days to màke use of the cab. A casual could cover close to a third of the lease and give you the rest that would allow you to come out and attack the shift fresh.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

I worked for a nyc taxi garage. They had a weekend special, take the cab Friday night bring it back Monday morning, I always made good money.


----------



## Lou W

Toby said:


> I just googled the requirements for Charleston, SC Taxicabs/Limos, looks very reasonable. This site won't let me post a link since I'm new, dubyadubyadubyadotcharleston-sc.gov/index.aspx?NID=143


I gave you a like. You should be able to post a link now I think.


----------



## Actionjax

Simple for me. I do an Hour in to work and an hour out from work. Pays for my car expenses. Can't do that for any cab company. Also I will go online if I have a few hours to kill on a weekend. I'm so erratic working I couldn't make driving a cab work. Or profitable. Uber is perfect for my needs and customers love it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Toby said:


> 90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?


I called a local taxi company about a non-emergency medical transportation position. They were very dismissive and said you have to work off a list and be full time. I can't commit to full time because of my daughter and other responsibilities. It's a bummer because I think I would be good at that job.


----------



## LAuberX

Because Cabs suck.


----------



## Samename

A lot of current Uber drivers will tell you that they are sick of renting a taxi for 12 hours a day 7 days a week from their Uncle. With Uber they can have their own car, and work whenever they want.


----------



## Toby

SgtMurphy said:


> 1.) Why the hell would cabbies leave taxi companies to Uber then? Because they do that in droves.
> 2.) I always see taxis sitting around, lined up butt to nut waiting for their "turn" to (many times) have to lie to their consumers about a credit card machine being broken, just to get paid in cash and duck out on whoever they have to pay off to drive people.
> 3.) Brookline Cabs can't pick up in Boston, Cambridge cabs can't drop off in Brookline, etc, etc...Every day I hear horror stories about cabs, so really the growth of uber is going to continue and cab companies just better try and assemble against the ridiculous rules that make them desperate enough to make customers (and everyone else) hate them. But I'll try not to let the 90% give the 10% a bad name.
> 4.) Do you speak Arabic? Persian Farsi? Swahili? Espanol? Well, it's not that they're _immigrants, _its that they don't assimilate and they don't know what the hell you're saying and you can't understand them either. There's ubers with this problem as well (see #1 for a bit of this explained) and failing to speak the language means you don't know what the hell is going on, don't understand the culture, and are not willing to assimilate and none of that means good customer service. The good ones in all industries are the ones that move a little ass and learn the dominant language of Economics, Math, Science, and all other things Awesome.


I didn't know Boston had so many restrictions on where cabs can pickup and dropoff, I see your point.

I guess my question was more geared towards people who are unhappy with uber.


----------



## Toby

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> In Nyc, they charge different rates for different days of the week, it most certainly IS NOT $150 a day.
> Now with competition with uber, taxi companies are having problems with manpower.
> In 2008, you would be lucky to even find a taxi company that would let you work the night shift.
> You make more money at night because you're not stuck in traffic all day.
> TaxiCab business in Boston, I know nothing about.
> 
> Las Vegas was very good many years ago, ex Las Vegas taxi drivers have told me.
> 
> PS
> With a taxi in NYC you average $30 an hour, so, you figure it out.


Do you have similar restrictions with where you can drop off and pickup like they do in Boston?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Toby said:


> Do you have similar restrictions with where you can drop off and pickup like they do in Boston?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*You can't pick up outside of NYC, and you can't refuse to pick anyone up, or overcharge people, those are the two biggest things. *


----------



## Toby

Elmoooy said:


> I have consider going legal and obtain TLC lisence and pay permits. I however learned that uber would not let me use their platform (app) if I did this. This made me very curious. It doesn't make sense. Uber black operators do same, why not for xl/x.


What about buying your own car and converting it into a cab? Is there a lot of flag business in Charleston?


----------



## Toby

Brady said:


> The taxi industry in my city (Grand Rapids, MI) is a broken mess that continues to exist because until July 2014, they were the only game in town. Now both their riders and drivers are abandoning them in droves for Uber.
> 
> The riders tell me that taxi customer service, particularly, dispatch, is horrible. A rider will call dispatch to request a cab and be told 30-45 minutes which can mean anything from 5 minutes to never showing up. A rider has no way to track their taxi en route to them and if they're not ready & waiting when their taxi arrives within the wide window of time, the taxi will usually leave. Compared to Uber's dispatch method and real time tracking, once riders find out about Uber, very few ever go back to taking taxis.
> 
> Taxi drivers in my city pay the company $500 week for vehicle use. My total costs of owning and operating my Toyota Prius is about $800/month. I'm responsible for the administration of my business but along with that responsibility comes substantial savings in costs. Taxi drivers have rates that are 20% higher than Uber drivers in my city and are tipped but more frequently, but it takes a lot of fares to make up $1,200 in operating costs/month.
> 
> My security is much better driving for Uber than a taxi company. I know that the person requesting the ride has a credit card on file or a PayPal account linked to a verified bank account. They also have a smartphone. Uber is also tracking all my rides from the moment I begin the ride until I end it.
> 
> Except for the high end limo drivers, all the taxi drivers in my city are immigrants. I'm not sure why this is, but there are no taxi drivers who are local, native English speakers. In contrast, the majority of the Uber drivers are local, native English speakers although that percentage is decreasing as taxi drivers switch to Uber.
> 
> So when even the taxi drivers in my city are quitting and switching to Uber, why would I want to be a cabbie when it means lower net earnings, less security, and lower rider satisfaction due to differences in the dispatch process?


I look at this situation and see opportunity. If the laws allow you to buy your own independent cab there, you would make a killing from repeat business.


----------



## Toby

Actionjax said:


> Simple for me. I do an Hour in to work and an hour out from work. Pays for my car expenses. Can't do that for any cab company. Also I will go online if I have a few hours to kill on a weekend. I'm so erratic working I couldn't make driving a cab work. Or profitable. Uber is perfect for my needs and customers love it.


I agree with ya there, can't really be a part-time cabbie unless you have a special hookup.


----------



## Toby

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I called a local taxi company about a non-emergency medical transportation position. They were very dismissive and said you have to work off a list and be full time. I can't commit to full time because of my daughter and other responsibilities. It's a bummer because I think I would be good at that job.


My buddy in SD whose mom has MS looked into buying an accessible van and starting his own biz. It's pricey to get started but there is constant business.


----------



## painfreepc

Here in the IE many taxi drivers make good money doing medical transportation, some drivers go all day and never do a normal cash client,

many good accounts like pick up in hemet and take to LA VA hospital wait and return, that can pay $300+ to the driver plus 10% to the taxi company, taxi company may make more as the account may pay more than they say,

but you need to be loved by your dispatcher or pay to play, I will not pay to play.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Toby said:


> My buddy in SD whose mom has MS looked into buying an accessible van and starting his own biz. It's pricey to get started but there is constant business.


 You can get work from medic


painfreepc said:


> Here in the IE many taxi drivers make good money doing medical transportation, some drivers go all day and never do a normal cash client, but you need to be loved by your dispatcher are pay to play, I will not pay to play.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*In the long run, you're better off paying. *


----------



## Uber-Doober

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *The other stuff involved is paying off the dispatcher to get a good car.
> Haven't you ever seen the show Taxi with Danny Devito ? That show was very realistic for the time, the 80's. *


Or having to pay off the dispatcher to just get a ride. 
I had that problem once with a dispatcher who was giving all the rides to employee drivers who came over from the company that they all used to work at, and he was completely ignoring the owner-operators. 
So I went over there one day when he was getting off his shift and confronted him with him not even answering my car number when I was 25 miles away from LAX and didn't want to go back there to get a crappy ride out of the airport. 
He says... 'What are you gonna do about it?'. 
I say... 'Can you run 1,100 feet per second? 
Things changed for all of the owner-operators after I spread the word.


----------



## painfreepc

Uber-Doober said:


> Or having to pay off the dispatcher to just get a ride.
> I had that problem once with a dispatcher who was giving all the rides to employee drivers who came over from the company that they all used to work at, and he was completely ignoring the owner-operators.
> So I went over there one day when he was getting off his shift and confronted him with him not even answering my car number when I was 25 miles away from LAX and didn't want to go back there to get a crappy ride out of the airport.
> He says... 'What are you gonna do about it?'.
> I say... 'Can you run 1,100 feet per second?
> Things changed for all of the owner-operators after I spread the word.


Dispatchers have toll me to my face that I need to pay to play and the taxi company owner back them up, many taxi company owner's think of the payola system as a tip for the vary hard working dispatcher (tongue in cheek),

And once you start paying, your time belongs to the dispatcher, you can no longer serve your personal clients, dispatcher will not want to hear you are unavailable at 5am because you have a personal to LAX, the next day that dispatcher will give you a shit account for $8 each way with 4 hours unpaid wait time.


----------



## uberwatcher

Here most of the cab drivers seem to live in motels and most do not have personal vehicles. They can't afford them. 12 hours a day five or six days a week is basically TWO full time jobs.


----------



## Toby

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *You can't pick up outside of NYC, and you can't refuse to pick anyone up, or overcharge people, those are the two biggest things. *


Wow, I assume that's only dispatched calls? You don't have to pickup a flag do you? Is it enforceable?


----------



## painfreepc

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *You can't pick up outside of NYC, and you can't refuse to pick anyone up, or overcharge people, those are the two biggest things. *


Some people reading this may wonder when and why would a taxi driver overcharge you, the same reason uber has 1x, 2x, 3x fares.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *The other stuff involved is paying off the dispatcher to get a good car.
> Haven't you ever seen the show Taxi with Danny Devito ? That show was very realistic for the time, the 80's. *


"In official language" it's called "BRIBE" and yes you're true it's happening..
For a lousy $40 Airport trip client address sent per txt to my cellphone I asked how much you expect me to give you?
She said the other drivers usually give me between $5 - $10 bucks for that

I'm like WTF !!!

One day I was at the dispatch around 4pm to wait on the first taxis returning from dayshift which officially ends at 5pm
So after waiting an hour almost the first cars returned and I was getting ready.. then the dispatcher said sorry you can't have those they are already taken.
I'm like "ok....." waited until 6pm then a driver showed up and she gave him one of the cars that were sitting on the lot for an hour while I was waiting.

I was about to explode.. another car (old crappy and dirty crownVic. came in and she said you can have that one.
There was no gas (it was supposed to be at least 1/4 and the car was in a horrible condition.
I stepped inside again and said no other cars? she" "no" 
I'm like ok thank you for wasting my time and left.

Then I signed up with Uber which took another few weeks - but in the beginning it was really great, today it just became the same crap
only difference is that you also get rated by pax..

What are our "real" alternatives? driving a schoolbus or what ?


----------



## centralFLFuber

No-tippers-suck said:


> "In official language" it's called "BRIBE" and yes you're true it's happening..
> For a lousy $40 Airport trip client address sent per txt to my cellphone I asked how much you expect me to give you?
> She said the other drivers usually give me between $5 - $10 bucks for that
> 
> I'm like WTF !!!
> 
> One day I was at the dispatch around 4pm to wait on the first taxis returning from dayshift which officially ends at 5pm
> So after waiting an hour almost the first cars returned and I was getting ready.. then the dispatcher said sorry you can't have those they are already taken.
> I'm like "ok....." waited until 6pm then a driver showed up and she gave him one of the cars that were sitting on the lot for an hour while I was waiting.
> 
> I was about to explode.. another car (old crappy and dirty crownVic. came in and she said you can have that one.
> There was no gas (it was supposed to be at least 1/4 and the car was in a horrible condition.
> I stepped inside again and said no other cars? she" "no"
> I'm like ok thank you for wasting my time and left.
> 
> Then I signed up with Uber which took another few weeks - but in the beginning it was really great, today it just became the same crap
> only difference is that you also get rated by pax..
> 
> What are our "real" alternatives? driving a schoolbus or what ?


If i was young/male/no family/no ties....id look into truck driving


----------



## uberwatcher

centralFLFuber said:


> If i was young/male/no family/no ties....id look into truck driving


----------



## dcsamurai

My brother drove truck after he finished college. No one was hiring in his field so he signed up for Schneider. Did that and after a couple years he got a local gig, home nightly.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

SgtMurphy said:


> 1.) Why the hell would cabbies leave taxi companies to Uber then? Because they do that in droves.
> 2.) I always see taxis sitting around, lined up butt to nut waiting for their "turn" to (many times) have to lie to their consumers about a credit card machine being broken, just to get paid in cash and duck out on whoever they have to pay off to drive people.
> 3.) Brookline Cabs can't pick up in Boston, Cambridge cabs can't drop off in Brookline, etc, etc...Every day I hear horror stories about cabs, so really the growth of uber is going to continue and cab companies just better try and assemble against the ridiculous rules that make them desperate enough to make customers (and everyone else) hate them. But I'll try not to let the 90% give the 10% a bad name.
> 4.) Do you speak Arabic? Persian Farsi? Swahili? Espanol? Well, it's not that they're _immigrants, _its that they don't assimilate and they don't know what the hell you're saying and you can't understand them either. There's ubers with this problem as well (see #1 for a bit of this explained) and failing to speak the language means you don't know what the hell is going on, don't understand the culture, and are not willing to assimilate and none of that means good customer service. The good ones in all industries are the ones that move a little ass and learn the dominant language of Economics, Math, Science, and all other things Awesome.


*Uber points out the fact that uber is cheaper than a taxi 
*


----------



## Elmoooy

Toby said:


> What about buying your own car and converting it into a cab? Is there a lot of flag business in Charleston?


There is a lot of this here in Charleston, the commercial insurance would be high. However i can see where I could make a lot of money during Feb - Oct


----------



## Elmoooy

I spoke with a cab operator yesterday and he said (different cab company in Charleston) that the lease fee for him was $575 a week! I was floored, he said that is why he drives for Uber, he keeps 80% and he says hes making much more now just using his car. He had a nice one.


----------



## observer

Elmoooy said:


> I spoke with a cab operator yesterday and he said (different cab company in Charleston) that the lease fee for him was $575 a week! I was floored, he said that is why he drives for Uber, he keeps 80% and he says hes making much more now just using his car. He had a nice one.


He may be making more now because uber may have higher fares at the moment. As they add drivers to a market they lower fares "to attract more customers so drivers can make more money". Just because you can drive a car doesn't mean you are a good businessman. Doesn't mean you can't be one, but I don't think the majority of uber drivers really account for all expenses. As time goes on governments WILL start to regulate TNC's and costs to the DRIVER will go up even more.


----------



## Nick781

I rather work when I want. I have a full time job. I like how I can go online whenever I want and get paid!


----------



## UberFrolic

observer said:


> Smart, put money away and when time comes leave, and don't look back


I have the same feeling


----------



## MoneyUber4

Don't work for Taxi Companies!! You will be a slave to Tony Devito. Forget it!!


----------



## Uber9

Nick781 said:


> I rather work when I want. I have a full time job. I like how I can go online whenever I want and get paid!


I am in the same situation  After work I start the uber app and get rides pretty much right away. Around 8 PM I call it a day and head home. Here is what I accomplish - get paid for gas that I use every day and meet new people, few wierdos for sure. On the weekends I drive a total of about 6 hours if time permits and I refuse to do anything after 8 PM anyways.

Works for me - a flexible schedule!


----------



## CS289

Toby said:


> Taxi industry is doing just fine, a sign of that is the skyrocketing costs of medallions.


This story from the New York Times is a complete contradiction of your statement.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/28/u...rices-are-plummeting.html?_r=0&abt=0002&abg=1

I trust the Times way more than you on this one.

I have no idea why you think the cost of Medallions is going up.


----------



## hanging in there

DjTim said:


> There is a TON of variables on the lease fee from Cab companies. I'm no expert - there are a few cab drivers here and can throw numbers from their market around here.
> 
> From a ex-cabbie I took on a Uber ride, He was driving "303" cab in the Chicago suburbs. He said his weekly fee was $475. I don't know if that was the only fee, he made it sound like there was other stuff involved. chi1cabby may be able to elaborate a bit more.


I pay $410/wk lease to my cab company. (I own my minivan cab, otherwise it would be $200/wk more.) Plus I pay an extra $50/wk for my Anaheim city permit (optional, my decision). So to compare it to Uber X, for their 20% commission to equal $460/wk I would be grossing $2300/wk for the "break-even" point. But if I was doing mostly Uber XL trips at 28% commission, then the break-even point would be only $1643/wk gross. Anything over that gross with the taxi would be "commission free" compared to working for Uber. I happen to be a (more than) full time driver with a good company that has lots of business, so my typical weekly gross with taxi driving is around $2500-$3000/week or more. If I grossed the same with Uber (highly unlikely considering their rates), then I'd be paying up to almost twice as much in commissions compared to my fixed taxi lease. The "pay as you go" commission structure with Uber is a beautiful thing for the part-time or sporadic drivers because you don't have the relentless pressure to work enough week after week just to pay the lease first before you start to see any money. But if you want to make a full time gig out of it, the fixed taxi lease can be a much better deal.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Uber-Doober said:


> Or having to pay off the dispatcher to just get a ride.
> I had that problem once with a dispatcher who was giving all the rides to employee drivers who came over from the company that they all used to work at, and he was completely ignoring the owner-operators.
> So I went over there one day when he was getting off his shift and confronted him with him not even answering my car number when I was 25 miles away from LAX and didn't want to go back there to get a crappy ride out of the airport.
> He says... 'What are you gonna do about it?'.
> I say... 'Can you run 1,100 feet per second?
> Things changed for all of the owner-operators after I spread the word.


THREAD # 42/ DOOBER IN L.A.: Glad that
your implied 9mm threat wasn't met with
a 10mm response and "Now... whaddaya
gon' doo? Excellent line though.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Uber-Doober said:


> Or having to pay off the dispatcher to just get a ride.
> I had that problem once with a dispatcher who was giving all the rides to employee drivers who came over from the company that they all used to work at, and he was completely ignoring the owner-operators.
> So I went over there one day when he was getting off his shift and confronted him with him not even answering my car number when I was 25 miles away from LAX and didn't want to go back there to get a crappy ride out of the airport.
> He says... 'What are you gonna do about it?'.
> I say... 'Can you run 1,100 feet per second?
> Things changed for all of the owner-operators after I spread the word.


So you threatened to shoot him and then admitted to it on a public forum? That's really smart.


----------



## Toby

Uber9 said:


> I am in the same situation  After work I start the uber app and get rides pretty much right away. Around 8 PM I call it a day and head home. Here is what I accomplish - get paid for gas that I use every day and meet new people, few wierdos for sure. On the weekends I drive a total of about 6 hours if time permits and I refuse to do anything after 8 PM anyways.
> 
> Works for me - a flexible schedule!


How much is Uber charging per mile?


----------



## Uber9

Toby said:


> How much is Uber charging per mile?


In Boston UberX has $2 base fare plus $1.20/mile plus $0.20/minute, I have not yet figured out the way they charge their commission but will do soon when I get more time.


----------



## Uberette

I only do this part time, I like the idea of clocking in and out on my own time.


----------



## painfreepc

THIS IS Just one of many reasons i don't miss taxi driving, when i drove for happy taxi of corona CA, all dispatch was did by two-way radio, in Norco on Friday and Saturday night only three hot spots, dispatcher would call your taxi number over the radio "car 378 call holding at 6th and hamner ave, well ever driver knew that was The Maverick Saloon, you go to pickup and found no passenger, taxi company owner would not stop driver's from stealing clients, owner would say "if you want call get there faster"

It got so bad, you would see:
driver #1 booked in in south corona, but is sitting in west norco at bar "A"
driver #2 is booked into west norco sitting at bar "B" it's about 1/3 mile from bar "A"
Dispatcher tells driver #2 to get call at 6th and hammer and that's where bar "A" is located, driver #1 goes in bar looking for client, driver #1 makes contact with c!ient, driver #1 steals call,
a few minutes later driver #1 gets call for south corona, driver #1 can't do call because he is still serving the call he stole,
driver #1 now calls one of his taxi buddy's (let's call that driver #3) driver #3 goes to cross street dispatcher give driver #1, driver #1 now radios dispatcher for pickup info, driver #3 picks up client,

Driver #1 has client that's not his,
Driver #2 still has no client,
Driver #3 has client that Driver #1 was suppose to pickup,
Driver #3 may not have even been booked in anywhere, May have even been at home sleeping.

Yes the taxi industry is ****ed up.

If you liked this let me know, I can post few other ways taxi drivers ****ed the taxi system and each other, I can make a new thread.


----------



## DriverJ

Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


Uber is $0.65/mile in Ky.


----------



## Lidman

Not all cab companies charge a flat amount. Some like my company do %. We can also charge more for additional pax.


----------



## arcterus

All cab companies are not created equal. You have to do your research of the various cab companies in your city to find which one or ones are worth being a cabbie for. In my city, out 0f the four major companies, I would NEVER work for two, and gladly work for the other two (been a driver for one of them for a little over 10 years). When Uber hit our town last spring, I thought about driving for them, but was uncomfortable about the insurance grey areas. Now, after two big rates cuts on their part, I feel blessed that I dodged a bullet. I talk with friends that are Uber drivers, and I'd guess that I make about double what they do, in spite of the fact that I make maybe 10% less because of the increased competition.

The important thing to remember when driving a cab, is don't rely on dispatch to supply your fares. They will never give you a big enough piece of the pie to live middle-class-comfortably on. Instead, find the cab companies that allow you to make your own pie, and be an independent contractor for them. Get a little creative, entrepreneurial, take care of your personals, and you can make a decent living in this field. And remember, there's no 90% acceptance rate or 4.5 star deactivation worries in any true independent contractor job. Good luck.


----------



## runthastreetz

Toby said:


> 90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?


t: 109396, member: 6231"]90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?[/QUOTE]
Cab driver here in central Florida. I generally average between 6 to 1500 a week depending on how many days I drive and how many hours. My record in a week is 2700. I don't understand why the majority of people drive for uber. I read a lot of myths and misconceptions about cab drivers, maybe its different in other areas. People who complain about the gate fee and whatnot do not understand this business. You have to hustle. Know what's going on in your local community. I don't need emails, I have already bookmarked the websites with event info. Be a people person. Speak English fluently. Know the area and local side roads. Everyone cannot drive a cab because it requires a certain level of commitment and discipline. I don't wait in lines, too busy looking for fares. Slow night? Make some pocket change and go home. No one forces you to stay on the road, just pay the gate fee is all thats asked. 12 hour shifts are worked when its raining money. Uber has actually done a great job of herding the cheapskates. I have definitely seen an improvement in clientele and profit since they got here last year. Working one job, making 50k plus, making my own schedule and taking time off whenever I feel is ok with me. I would really appreciate if the lil uber would quit staring my way anytime they pickup their 4 dollar minimum fare. I'm making 150 to 300 cash daily. I've seen how much you guys make and I could care less about u. Just read this site for the humor


----------



## Bolympia

It depends on the city and the taxi company. I drove taxi in Los Angeles for Fiesta taxi and it was pretty bad. And Fiesta is part of the same company that does LA Yellow, Long Beach Checker, and South Bay Checker. It was pretty bad, and in LA I would probably go with Uber. 

Right now I work for Yellow Cab in San Francisco, and its pretty good. San Francisco is only 7 miles by 7 miles in terms of area and as a taxi driver you make 90% of your money in the cities hip northeastern quadrant. Every San Francisco taxi is required to be a hybrid (Escapes, Fusions, Prius's, Camrys, Altimas), so gas money is never an issue.

1.)I have full commercial insurance coverage and the benefit of Yellows claims department and a law firm for accidents and accident investigations. If it is determined that an accident is my fault I have to pay the insurance deductible which is only $500.00. And I can pay the money gradually ($20 per shift for example), until the deductible is paid off. I only get fired if my driving record is so bad that the insurance can no longer carry me.

2.)Yellow Cab has its own garage that runs 24/7 for repairs that I don't have to pay for and its own body shop and car wash. Tow service is also free. If the taxi breaks down the dispatcher just hands me a new cab

3.)There is a placard on each passenger door warning the passengers that any act on their part that causes damage to the taxi can result in the driver charging a fine of up to $100 on the spot. (vomiting, shedding, defecating or dirty animal, dirty passenger ect). I have charged many a passenger.

4.)No star rating! The managers are all former taxi drivers and they understand how obnoxious, and unreasonable some of the people can be. You can stand up for yourself, but you do however have to keep your behavior within the context of the law. 

5.)You make 80% of your money from street hails so you don't have to depend on the computerized dispatch system but on slow nights in certainly helps.

6.)You have 11 hours maximum on the road from the time that you are dispatched. I work nights. The night dispatch starts at 2pm, I can come in any time after that and get a taxi. The night shift ends at 5am, regardless of what time you are dispatched. I like to start at 4pm and work until 3am. So I start at the beginning of rush hour and work through the bar rush. 

7.)You can go home whenever you want, but as soon as your dispatched you're on the hook for the full gate fee. The fee ranges from 90$-$120 depending on which night of the week. You also have to pay for all your own gas, but remember we're driving hybrids. It usually takes about 3-4 hours to make your gate and gas, all the money you make after that is yours to keep.

8.)I'm only scheduled 2 days a week on Sunday and Monday. But I can come in any day of the week and get a taxi, but on the days that I'm scheduled I have to work unless I make arrangements with either the dispatcher or one of the managers. So in spite of being scheduled only 2 days a week I usually work 4-5.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Bolympia said:


> It depends on the city and the taxi company. I drove taxi in Los Angeles for Fiesta taxi and it was pretty bad. And Fiesta is part of the same company that does LA Yellow, Long ABeach Checker, and South Bay Checker. It was pretty bad, and in LA I would probably go with Uber.
> 
> Right now I work for Yellow Cab in San Francisco, and its pretty good. San Francisco is only 7 miles by 7 miles in terms of area and as
> I
> 
> a taxi driver you make 90% of your money in the cities hip northeastern quadrant. Every San Francisco taxi is required to be a hybrid (Escapes, Fusions, Prius's, Camrys, Altimas), so gas money is never an issue.
> 
> 1.)I have full commercial insurance coverage and the benefit of Yellows claims department and a law firm for accidents and accident investigations. If it is determined that an accident is my fault I have to pay the insurance deductible which is only $500.00. And I can pay the money gradually ($20 per shift for example), until the deductible is paid off. I only get fired if my driving record is so bad that the insurance can no longer carry me.
> 
> 2.)Yellow Cab has its own garage that runs 24/7 for repairs that I don't have to pay for and its own body shop and car wash. Tow service is also free. If the taxi breaks down the dispatcher just hands me a new cab
> 
> 3.)There is a placard on each passenger door warning the passengers that any act on their part that causes damage to the taxi can result in the driver charging a fine of up to $100 on the spot. (vomiting, shedding, defecating or dirty animal, dirty passenger ect). I have charged many a passenger.
> 
> 4.)No star rating! The managers are all former taxi drivers and they understand how obnoxious, and unreasonable some of the people can be. You can stand up for yourself, but you do however have to keep your behavior within the context of the law.
> 
> 5.)You make 80% of your money from street hails so you don't have to depend on the computerized dispatch system but on slow nights in certainly helps.
> 
> 6.)You have 11 hours maximum on the road from the time that you are dispatched. I work nights. The night dispatch starts at 2pm, I can come in any time after that and get a taxi. The night shift ends at 5am, regardless of what time you are dispatched. I like to start at 4pm and work until 3am. So I start at the beginning of rush hour and work through the bar rush.
> 
> 7.)You can go home whenever you want, but as soon as your dispatched you're on the hook for the full gate fee. The fee ranges from 90$-$120 depending on which night of the week. You also have to pay for all your own gas, but remember we're driving hybrids. It usually takes about 3-4 hours to make your gate and gas, all the money you make after that is yours to keep.
> 
> 8.)I'm only scheduled 2 days a week on Sunday and Monday. But I can come in any day of the week and get a taxi, but on the days that I'm scheduled I have to work unless I make arrangements with either the dispatcher or one of the managers. So in spite of being scheduled only 2 days a week I usually work 4-5.


A lot of Uber weekend warrior's can't hack it. They work 20 hours a week and come on here and ***** and moan that they can't make any money.
Or they work in a city with decent rates but drive some little POS on UberX. And still complain they can't make money.
And I want to know how you get the people to play a hundred bucks, what if they don't have it or a credit card, or just walk away and tell you to **** off ? That part of your story sounds like BS to me.


----------



## Actionjax

I took a week off work and tried to do Uber X full time almost 60 hours. It was a tough job. And lets face it, the money was ok if you are looking at a low income wage. I can see why a Taxi is a better option after trying it out for a number of reasons.

1) You get Tips
2)Not your car
3)You can take street hails

Those who want to hustle in a cab can make way more money than any Uber driver. Mind you Uber is digging into that pool I would say about 30% around here.

I think the magic combination of Uber and Street Hail pick ups would start to eliminate lot's of the dispatch companies. They just need to address how a little old lady who wants to call for a cab can do that effectively. Also get rid of the traditional fare meters and move to a GPS based system. I know Hong Kong is using this method quite well.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Actionjax said:


> I think the magic combination of Uber and Street Hail pick ups would start to eliminate lot's of the dispatch companies.


 Are you ****ing kidding ? Let them do that in Canada.


----------



## Actionjax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Are you ****ing kidding ? Let them do that in Canada.


So why not, do you have a vested interest in the old infrastructure? The way things have been historically done? The cab systems today sucks ass. That's why Uber is ****ing you guys right up your asses in every city around the world. And guess what, it is well deserved as cabbies and their companies were taking the public for a ride and not in a good way. In comes Uber like a savior to all...and guess what they continue to **** the drivers, and guess what, the customers love it.

So for all you cabbies out there....you better evolve quick, because customers hold the power to make changes, not a bunch of *****ing and whining companies who think they should be calling all the shots. Your governments are scared of the people Uber has built around it. They know they now carry the weight to get politicians out of office by swaying public opinion.

Your only hope in hell is to be better than Uber. (And I don't mean cheaper)

Grow up or the world will remember the taxi industry like they do Record stores and the photo finishing business. Till then I will continue to do my part driving not to make money, but to stick it to the Taxi industry here till they make some changes in the way they do business.

But like most people on here who are very critical of Uber drivers, fact is it was the Taxi industry who created it, it wasn't created out of nothing more than a need for something better. So get better or get lost.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Actionjax said:


> So why not, do you have a vested interest in the old infrastructure? The way things have been historically done? The cab systems today sucks ass. That's why Uber is ****ing you guys right up your asses in every city around the world. And guess what, it is well deserved as cabbies and their companies were taking the public for a ride and not in a good way. In comes Uber like a savior to all...and guess what they continue to **** the drivers, and guess what, the customers love it.
> 
> So for all you cabbies out there....you better evolve quick, because customers hold the power to make changes, not a bunch of *****ing and whining companies who think they should be calling all the shots. Your governments are scared of the people Uber has built around it. They know they now carry the weight to get politicians out of office by swaying public opinion.
> 
> Your only hope in hell is to be better than Uber. (And I don't mean cheaper)
> 
> Grow up or the world will remember the taxi industry like they do Record stores and the photo finishing business. Till then I will continue to do my part driving not to make money, but to stick it to the Taxi industry here till they make some changes in the way they do business.
> 
> But like most people on here who are very critical of Uber drivers, fact is it was the Taxi industry who created it, it wasn't created out of nothing more than a need for something better. So get better or get lost.


Like I said, let them do that in Canada, eh ?


----------



## Lidman

to #76

Uber is doing a great job of sticking to themselves with these rate cuts. Uber is the one who "sucks ass".


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> to #76
> 
> Uber is doing a great job of sticking to themselves with these rate cuts. Uber is the one who "sucks ass".


Don't kid yourself they are trading driver loyalty for more consumer loyalty. Ask your customers if they enjoy using Uber. You will have your answer. Also ask them what they think of cabs.


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> Don't kid yourself they are trading driver loyalty for more consumer loyalty. Ask your customers if they enjoy using Uber. You will have your answer. Also ask them what they think of cabs.


Ask the drivers if they make any money working for $0.70/mile. After the final rate cut here, to that ridiculous milestone, I never did another ride. I never would for even close to that. Nothing against anyone driving for that amount, but I'd bet most drivers willing to try it have never driver commercially, and don't have a clue as to make cab drivers can, and do make, and what they, the Uber drivers _should be_ making.

Uber and Kalanick are sleazy, greedy, and only care about squeezing every last bit of value from these unsuspecting people willing to dive into the Uber abyss.

Uber sucks, but not just _ass_!


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> Don't kid yourself they are trading driver loyalty for more consumer loyalty. Ask your customers if they enjoy using Uber. You will have your answer. Also ask them what they think of cabs.


Ask the pampered Uber customers what they think about Uber in a few months. After the insanely low rates have their full effect. After the good drivers are long gone, when the lower-level cab drivers, desperate drug-addicts, felons, and all the other undesirables, are all that dumbass Kalanick has left driving his pitiful UberX crap. I made good money driving a cab, but I'll be the first to admit, I basically took a chance on Uber because I assumed it would be a good thing, something that took advantage of the fact that the cab companies weren't taking care of their monopoly. Instead, it became, well, whatever this Uber pile of shit is now.

#UberTruth


----------



## Actionjax

DriverJ said:


> Ask the drivers if they make any money working for $0.70/mile. After the final rate cut here, to that ridiculous milestone, I never did another ride. I never would for even close to that. Nothing against anyone driving for that amount, but I'd bet most drivers willing to try it have never driver commercially, and don't have a clue as to make cab drivers can, and do make, and what they, the Uber drivers _should be_ making.
> 
> Uber and Kalanick are sleazy, greedy, and only care about squeezing every last bit of value from these unsuspecting people willing to dive into the Uber abyss.
> 
> Uber sucks, but not just _ass_!


Again it's kind of a mute point. It's the customers who have the power. Not the drivers. You are just a tool to do the work. And in the areas where the rates get cut, a cheep tool.

But hey you didn't need me to tell you that..you already know.

Uber cares more about customer loyalty as they are the income. Drivers are the expense and the liability. It's a required one but your income stream always comes first. And Uber will always put that before anyone here. Sooner you realize it the better your strategy going forward will be.


----------



## Actionjax

DriverJ said:


> Ask the pampered Uber customers what they think about Uber in a few months. After the insanely low rates have their full effect. After the good drivers are long gone, when the lower-level cab drivers, desperate drug-addicts, felons, and all the other undesirables, are all that dumbass Kalanick has left driving his pitiful UberX crap. I made good money driving a cab, but I'll be the first to admit, I basically took a chance on Uber because I assumed it would be a good thing, something that took advantage of the fact that the cab companies weren't taking care of their monopoly. Instead, it became, well, whatever this Uber pile of shit is now.
> 
> #UberTruth


You only hope that will be the case, that quality of drivers will go down. Fact is there will always be good drivers on the system. No less than there is today, but the will be recycled on and of the system faster. Say what you will about Uber, they know what's important. And it's not what drivers who have a beef with them and what they think. They can replace them. People complaining on this board are only the tip of things. And consumers don't care abut our concerns unless there is something they have vested in the concern.

You want to make real change. You better get the rest of the drivers on board with the way you think. Otherwise you are just a speck of sand on a bigger beach that's is easily discarded.

May be a bitter bill to take....but it's the truth.


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> your income stream always comes first. And Uber will always put that before anyone here.


Exactly, so I guess it's back to - **** UBER! 



Actionjax said:


> You only hope that will be the case, that quality of drivers will go down. Fact is there will always be good drivers on the system. No less than there is today, but the will be recycled on and of the system faster. Say what you will about Uber, they know what's important. And it's not what drivers who have a beef with them and what they think. They can replace them. People complaining on this board are only the tip of things. And consumers don't care abut our concerns unless there is something they have vested in the concern.
> 
> You want to make real change. You better get the rest of the drivers on board with the way you think. Otherwise you are just a speck of sand on a bigger beach that's is easily discarded.
> 
> May be a bitter bill to take....but it's the truth.


Man, I'm sorry, but you're obviously very lost. Why would I hope the quality of drivers would go down? I went into this with the best of intentions. I wasn't gullible enough to believe I'd actually make $40/hour, at least consistently, but I did believe if I put in the (70) or so hours in that I'm accustomed to driving, I could at least make a decent living. (That's not the case BTW. Not here anyway). Also, why would there always be "good drivers on the system," as you put it? You get what you pay for. There's a few employment services here that basically just hire ex-cons, drug addicts, and others that have a hard time getting any decent employment. The jobs are crap, and they pay crappy too. Do you believe they'll suddenly have anything but those type of people lining up out front every morning.

Also, I don't care about making real change. Uber is going to do what they do, it's unfortunate, but there are people like that in this world. I would like to see it change, but that isn't my main goal in life. I voice my opinions on here to hopefully prevent others from making a serious mistake. Especially if they go into it completely ignorant, fall for Uber's lies, and god forbid, get into the auto leasing scam. Even driving their own vehicle they can make a life-altering mistake by "partnering" with Uber, especially if they're involved in a serious accident.

Wake up.

Lastly - ****ing proofread dude, Are you that lazy?


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> Again it's kind of a mute point. It's the customers who have the power. Not the drivers. You are just a tool to do the work. And in the areas where the rates get cut, a cheep tool.
> 
> But hey you didn't need me to tell you that..you already know.
> 
> Uber cares more about customer loyalty as they are the income. Drivers are the expense and the liability. It's a required one but your income stream always comes first. And Uber will always put that before anyone here. Sooner you realize it the better your strategy going forward will be.


Did you possibly mean "moot point," and "cheap" instead of "cheep?"

Go away, I can't even take you seriously. You're the reason Uber WILL ALWAYS HAVE DRIVERS! You can make $8/week, but if they tell you you're making $800, you'll be on here signing the praises of Uber.

You need to go to the great '*Jax Resting Ground*' along with UberJax.


----------



## Actionjax

DriverJ said:


> Did you possibly mean "moot point," and "cheap" instead of "cheep?"
> 
> Go away, I can't even take you seriously. You're the reason Uber WILL ALWAYS HAVE DRIVERS! You can make $8/week, but if they tell you you're making $800, you'll be on here signing the praises of Uber.
> 
> You need to go to the great '*Jax Resting Ground*' along with UberJax.


Actually Uber loves me. I just got text last weak saying I was their top 5% in satisfaction. But that's easy to do when you don't need to worry about Uber to make a living and just buss the same people back and forth who are professionals. So in their eyes I have nothing to worry about.

And regardless of me not proofreading or not I was not gullible to think a company like Uber had my back. They are a service that suits my needs. I don't need them. And I can do it while playing by the rules they have set.

Good on you for trying to set people in the right direction. But lets face it the day you think you really matter in the big picture, then you are just kidding yourself. Do you think the quality of drivers will drop so bad they will take on drug dealers and meth heads? Yep that's you kidding yourself with a fantasy to satisfy your own hate of Uber.

And unlike me and UberJax I'm not singing the praises of Uber. I just see them for who they are and what the real outcome will be. Not some fantasy that Uber will one day wake up in flames. Right now they are not on the failing track. At least not yet.

They are only failing you and fellow drivers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DriverJ said:


> Exactly, so I guess it's back to - **** UBER!
> 
> Man, I'm sorry, but you're obviously very lost. Why would I hope the quality of drivers would go down? I went into this with the best of intentions. I wasn't gullible enough to believe I'd actually make $40/hour, at least consistently, but I did believe if I put in the (70) or so hours in that I'm accustomed to driving, I could at least make a decent living. (That's not the case BTW. Not here anyway). Also, why would there always be "good drivers on the system," as you put it? You get what you pay for. There's a few employment services here that basically just hire ex-cons, drug addicts, and others that have a hard time getting any decent employment. The jobs are crap, and they pay crappy too. Do you believe they'll suddenly have anything but those type of people lining up out front every morning.
> 
> Also, I don't care about making real change. Uber is going to do what they do, it's unfortunate, but there are people like that in this world. I would like to see it change, but that isn't my main goal in life. I voice my opinions on here to hopefully prevent others from making a serious mistake. Especially if they go into it completely ignorant, fall for Uber's lies, and god forbid, get into the auto leasing scam. Even driving their own vehicle they can make a life-altering mistake by "partnering" with Uber, especially if they're involved in a serious accident.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> Lastly - ****ing proofread dude, Are you that lazy?


POST # 84 / @DriverJ : ♤♡♢♧ With 
regard to your final sentences.
BOOYAH!

I have a LOW regard for
those (@Actionjax) who are erudite
enough to PROOFREAD their "werk"
but are most "likelee" BZ makin'
"mute" points "wile" driving-truck 
wit' ah DILIGAF? vannerty plate.


----------



## Actionjax

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 84 / @DriverJ : ♤♡♢♧ With
> regard to your final sentences.
> BOOYAH!
> 
> I have a LOW regard for
> those (@Actionjax) who are erudite
> enough to PROOFREAD their "werk"
> but are most "likelee" BZ makin'
> "mute" points "wile" driving-truck
> wit' ah DILIGAF? vannerty plate.


Say what you will...at least I don't have stupid formatting issues on my posts.

And I can accept the truth. Proofread or not.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Actionjax said:


> Say what you will...at least I don't have stupid formatting issues on my posts.
> 
> And I can accept the truth. Proofread or not.


POST # 88 / @Actionjax : ♤♡♢♧ To respond
to your breathless catabatic zepher may
I first recommend a C.O.P.D. "rescue inhaler".

Pace yourself as the Mindbendingly Frigid
atmoshere there in Tundraville CAN ex-
acerbate pesky symptoms! Anyone for a
verse or two of "Blame Canada"? 
Whoops!
Regionalistic Jingoism rearing its......

Speaking of Comedy Central's "South Park",
a 2005 ish episode reminds me of my per-
sistent "formatting issues".

Cartman is coaching a reluctant Craig
to prepare for a schoolyard fight
between Tweak & Craig. Tweak has
Stan's Uncle Ned as Boxing Coach .
Cartman, with typical strategm, takes
Craig to a Sumo dojo. 
The Sensei admonishes the boys,
"You must rearn-a disaprin!"
After an initial bout of Craig vs. Cartman
the Sensei encourages Eric with
fervent repetition of a Zen-like mantra

"Body rike-a stone! Mind rike-a Meatroaf!"

I'll work on my formatting as soon as
you start giving a damn about fellow
Forum Members.


----------



## Actionjax

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 88 / @Actionjax : ♤♡♢♧ To respond
> to your breathless catabatic zepher may
> I first recommend a C.O.P.D. "rescue inhaler".
> 
> Pace yourself as the Mindbendingly Frigid
> atmoshere there in Tundraville CAN ex-
> acerbate pesky symptoms! Anyone for a
> verse or two of "Blame Canada"?
> Whoops!
> Regionalistic Jingoism rearing its......
> 
> Speaking of Comedy Central's "South Park",
> a 2005 ish episode reminds me of my per-
> sistent "formatting issues".
> 
> Cartman is coaching a reluctant Craig
> to prepare for a schoolyard fight
> between Tweak & Craig. Tweak has
> Stan's Uncle Ned as Boxing Coach .
> Cartman, with typical strategm, takes
> Craig to a Sumo dojo.
> The Sensei admonishes the boys,
> "You must rearn-a disaprin!"
> After an initial bout of Craig vs. Cartman
> the Sensei encourages Eric with
> fervent repetition of a Zen-like mantra
> 
> "Body rike-a stone! Mind rike-a Meatroaf!"
> 
> I'll work on my formatting as soon as
> you start giving a damn about fellow
> Forum Members.


Guess I will just have to get used to the stupid formatting then. Better still just continue to ignore reading your posts and save my eyes the trouble. Because half the time you make no sense. And the other half...well that's the half I been ignoring.


----------



## Bolympia

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A lot of Uber weekend warrior's can't hack it. They work 20 hours a week and come on here and ***** and moan that they can't make any money.
> Or they work in a city with decent rates but drive some little POS on UberX. And still complain they can't make money.
> And I want to know how you get the people to play a hundred bucks, what if they don't have it or a credit card, or just walk away and tell you to **** off ? That part of your story sounds like BS to me.


I call the cops genius. They arrive in less then five minutes, and are well aware of the law. And even if the cop isn't aware of the law (as I've already written), its posted on 3 of the taxis 4 doors. I'm also 6ft 200 lbs (muscle not fat) so most are afraid to just "walk away".


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Bolympia said:


> I call the cops genius. They arrive in less then five minutes, and are well aware of the law. And even if the cop isn't aware of the law (as I've already written), its posted on 3 of the taxis 4 doors. I'm also 6ft 200 lbs (muscle not fat) so most are afraid to just "walk away".


Well I guess most people in San Fransicko are wussies, in Chicago or NYC they wouldn't give two shit's about how big and bad you think you are. And what are you gonna do ? Hit them with your purse ?

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Bolympia

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well I guess most people in San Fransicko are wussies, in Chicago or NYC they wouldn't give two shit's about how big and bad you think you are. And what are you gonna do ? Hit them with your purse ?
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list.


 You have issues! You call me a liar and then when I defend myself you put me on your ignore list? Hmmm........? Anyway if they're too drunk to hold down their vomit for 10 minutes they're too drunk to do any damage in a physical altercation, particularly when their potential adversary is stone cold sober. Furthermore I would only be dealing with them for a few minutes until the police arrived and could enforce the law for me. And I also don't think I'm big and bad but I do look it to a certain degree.

Here's a link to the law, it will be #4 at the top of the page.

http://www.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway....vid=amlegal:sanfrancisco_ca$anc=JD_1124Note1*


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> Actually Uber loves me. I just got text last weak saying I was their top 5% in satisfaction. But that's easy to do when you don't need to worry about Uber to make a living and just buss the same people back and forth who are professionals. So in their eyes I have nothing to worry about.
> 
> And regardless of me not proofreading or not I was not gullible to think a company like Uber had my back. They are a service that suits my needs. I don't need them. And I can do it while playing by the rules they have set.
> 
> Good on you for trying to set people in the right direction. But lets face it the day you think you really matter in the big picture, then you are just kidding yourself. Do you think the quality of drivers will drop so bad they will take on drug dealers and meth heads? Yep that's you kidding yourself with a fantasy to satisfy your own hate of Uber.
> 
> And unlike me and UberJax I'm not singing the praises of Uber. I just see them for who they are and what the real outcome will be. Not some fantasy that Uber will one day wake up in flames. Right now they are not on the failing track. At least not yet.
> 
> They are only failing you and fellow drivers.


Okay, it sounds like you have it all figured out.

BTW - Uber is not failing me. I quite driving (for Uber) a month ago. As you mentioned though, and seem to realize, they are failing "fellow drivers," and that will be their downfall if things don't change. Demand doesn't matter without supply.


----------



## Actionjax

DriverJ said:


> Okay, it sounds like you have it all figured out.
> 
> BTW - Uber is not failing me. I quite driving (for Uber) a month ago. As you mentioned though, and seem to realize, they are failing "fellow drivers," and that will be their downfall if things don't change. Demand doesn't matter without supply.


You are right about supply and demand. Thing is there is plenty of supply and even more demand. They were recruiting over 100 new drivers here every week. That's astonishing if you ask me. And I don't see a lot of crack heads out there. But I do see former taxi drivers.


----------



## Lidman

Bolympia said:


> You have issues! You call me a liar and then when I defend myself you put me on your ignore list? Hmmm........? Anyway if they're too drunk to hold down their vomit for 10 minutes they're too drunk to do any damage in a physical altercation, particularly when their potential adversary is stone cold sober. Furthermore I would only be dealing with them for a few minutes until the police arrived and could enforce the law for me. And I also don't think I'm big and bad but I do look it to a certain degree.
> 
> Here's a link to the law, it will be #4 at the top of the page.
> 
> http://www.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway.dll/California/transportation/divisionii/article1100regulationofmotorvehiclesforh?f=templates$fn=default.htm$3.0$vid=amlegal:sanfrancisco_ca$anc=JD_1124Note1*


boly if anyone dare disagrees with him, goes on his ignore list. Some people are obsessed with always being right. lol


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> You are right about supply and demand. Thing is there is plenty of supply and even more demand. They were recruiting over 100 new drivers here every week. That's astonishing if you ask me. And I don't see a lot of crack heads out there. But I do see former taxi drivers.


I honestly don't know anything about Uber in Canada, nor do I care enough to make an effort to find out, but I do know enough about Uber the company, to know they suck. If you can't see what they're doing, and don't realize why nearly everyone hates them, then Uber On! I am curious though - didn't you say in another thread someplace that you really don't use Uber much? You just turn it on while in route to your other, 'real' job? If that's the case, why are you so defensive of Uber. Something isn't really adding up here. If I had to bet, I would go with, you're probably a full-time Uber driver that feels trapped, isn't making any money, and feels like if he gets on here and talks about how great Uber is, you might actually believe it yourself. You sure seem to have a tremendous amount of free time to spend in this forum too. Again, something doesn't seem right with you.

One hundred drivers per week? They would hire a thousand if they could. You don't see a problem there? Remember the supply and demand thing? They know that they have to continuously hire drivers, as many as they can, nonstop. Those with an IQ of over about (60) won't be around for long. I do realize some markets still have higher rates for now though, and it may still be worth doing, but we all know where they're headed, at least until Uber owns the world, and then, LOOK OUT! Do you honestly believe you're going to be making anymore money than the ridiculous pittance you're getting now? You actually believe adding a hundred drivers per week, with obviously no cap (EVER!!) is a good thing? I feel like I want to try and educate you, but I think you're really just not very bright. Hang on to that Uber phone. 

Tell you what. Go away for, mmm, maybe six months. Then come back here and tell us all how great Uber has been to/for you. Okay? Alright, thank you, see you then.


----------



## Actionjax

DriverJ said:


> I honestly don't know anything about Uber in Canada, nor do I care enough to make an effort to find out, but I do know enough about Uber the company, to know they suck. If you can't see what they're doing, and don't realize why nearly everyone hates them, then Uber On! I am curious though - didn't you say in another thread someplace that you really don't use Uber much? You just turn it on while in route to your other, 'real' job? If that's the case, why are you so defensive of Uber. Something isn't really adding up here. If I had to bet, I would go with, you're probably a full-time Uber driver that feels trapped, isn't making any money, and feels like if he gets on here and talks about how great Uber is, you might actually believe it yourself. You sure seem to have a tremendous amount of free time to spend in this forum too. Again, something doesn't seem right with you.
> 
> One hundred drivers per week? They would hire a thousand if they could. You don't see a problem there? Remember the supply and demand thing? They know that they have to continuously hire drivers, as many as they can, nonstop. Those with an IQ of over about (60) won't be around for long. I do realize some markets still have higher rates for now though, and it may still be worth doing, but we all know where they're headed, at least until Uber owns the world, and then, LOOK OUT! Do you honestly believe you're going to be making anymore money than the ridiculous pittance you're getting now? You actually believe adding a hundred drivers per week, with obviously no cap (EVER!!) is a good thing? I feel like I want to try and educate you, but I think you're really just not very bright. Hang on to that Uber phone.
> 
> Tell you what. Go away for, mmm, maybe six months. Then come back here and tell us all how great Uber has been to/for you. Okay? Alright, thank you, see you then.


Not sure where you get the idea I'm defending Uber. If anything I am more in the defense of consumers than anything else. And you are right I do only do this part time. Most of the reasons I come here is for research and help to others. Even throw around some opinion here and there. As I do lobby to my government for changes to existing regulations in the taxi industry that will benefit consumers. Not playing one method against the other.

And I do agree with a lot of the points you are making. But when I look at Uber I do it objectively as possible taking my emotion out of the equation. Evaluating them no differently as a vendor I would sign contracts with today. And what I was trying to bring to light is Uber is on the way up and not down. Also as a driver on a scale of importance you sit somewhere around a 4 out of 10. Lower your rating and they probably lower your importance. Customers and acquiring more of them well most likely a 8 or 9. They feed the machine.

Uber is a young company who are making mistakes along the way. Big ones at that. But long as the keep customers happy they will in most cases keep moving forward. One weakness is how young their teams usually are. Most don't care past making their Uber overlords happy and it shows with how responsive they can be to drivers.

So something may not seem right with me but that's ok, we all don't have to agree on here. But in the end I'm still doing it and its working for my needs. Not sure why someone who quit is still here to be honest. Move on with your life.


----------



## Bolympia

Actionjax said:


> So why not, do you have a vested interest in the old infrastructure? The way things have been historically done? The cab systems today sucks ass. That's why Uber is ****ing you guys right up your asses in every city around the world. And guess what, it is well deserved as cabbies and their companies were taking the public for a ride and not in a good way. In comes Uber like a savior to all...and guess what they continue to **** the drivers, and guess what, the customers love it.
> 
> So for all you cabbies out there....you better evolve quick, because customers hold the power to make changes, not a bunch of *****ing and whining companies who think they should be calling all the shots. Your governments are scared of the people Uber has built around it. They know they now carry the weight to get politicians out of office by swaying public opinion.
> 
> Your only hope in hell is to be better than Uber. (And I don't mean cheaper)
> 
> Grow up or the world will remember the taxi industry like they do Record stores and the photo finishing business. Till then I will continue to do my part driving not to make money, but to stick it to the Taxi industry here till they make some changes in the way they do business.
> 
> But like most people on here who are very critical of Uber drivers, fact is it was the Taxi industry who created it, it wasn't created out of nothing more than a need for something better. So get better or get lost.


Actually you're wrong. Uber hasn't done anything other then create a taxi service app. That app wasn't really even practical until about 3 years ago when everyone finally had a smart phone. The taxi industry can't really be blamed for not coming up with its own app before an app company decided to. Here in San Francisco Yellow Cab was always trying to improve its dispatch service and technology.

Uber's customer service "innovations" were never implemented by the taxi industry because the taxi industry knew they were never sustainable over the long term. These "innovations" are already deteriorating and you know they are. Most of you guys hate your pax and you resent Uber for making you put up with them with a smile. That is not sustainable and neither is Uber's turnover rate.

From a PR standpoint it is easier for cities to explain to the public that taxi regulations are there for the public's safety. And while that is true, taxi regulations are also there to keep the drivers from being exploited and abused.

But don't take my word for it, just read every thread on this site!


----------



## Actionjax

Bolympia said:


> Actually you're wrong. Uber hasn't done anything other then create a taxi service app. That app wasn't really even practical until about 3 years ago when everyone finally had a smart phone. The taxi industry can't really be blamed for not coming up with its own app before an app company decided to. Here in San Francisco Yellow Cab was always trying to improve its dispatch service and technology.
> 
> Uber's customer service "innovations" were never implemented by the taxi industry because the taxi industry knew they were never sustainable over the long term. These "innovations" are already deteriorating and you know they are. Most of you guys hate your pax and you resent Uber for making you put up with them with a smile. That is not sustainable and neither is Uber's turnover rate.
> 
> From a PR standpoint it is easier for cities to explain to the public that taxi regulations are there for the public's safety. And while that is true, taxi regulations are also there to keep the drivers from being exploited and abused.
> 
> But don't take my word for it, just read every thread on this site!


There is a lot of merit in what you are saying. And I don't hate my Pax. But I don't do this day in and day out. But the times I did jump in to it full time to see what the earnings were like and if it was sustainable as a job I can see how it can easily wear on someone. And when you are trying to make a living and you get your wages cut even further that would wear on anyone. Even me.

But I don't agree with that customer service innovations that were ignored by the taxi industry were something unsustainable. Not having something left riders powerless to rudeness, poor riding conditions, fraud, abuse, and yes safety issues. This is one of the major reasons customers use Uber. They have a say on who drives on our roads and keeps things at a standard. And Taxi services have ben getting away with that for too long. As a consumer there is no proper oversight to this. I make a complaint about a driver with the city they get a slap on the wrist. With Uber if there are enough people who complain the driver is gone. The way any performance based job should be. That's good for the consumer. And frankly that's all I care about.

Now when it comes to regulations Uber right now is like a kid playing with matches. Flooding streets with drivers, wild swings in pricing, poor support for drivers in an emergency, insurance issues, and the fact that anyone with a pulse and a clean record can drive. They have broken every rule that's out there, and they will get burned, cities will tighten their laws and Uber will need to fall in line.

But it will not be the same industry as yesterday, Taxi's will need to evolve or they will go out of business. Uber will need to evolve or face being shut out. Now out of the to segments my bet will be on Uber. They have the money and the customers support to push through. Taxi's have an uphill battle with consumers. I'm sure you will even agree with that one. If taxi's want to survive they need to win back that support.

Drivers do need a voice in this battle, but it will need to come from the right place. Something that can represent Taxi, TNC's and consumers. Unless you get that balance there is no hope in hell to get a voice for change.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well I guess most people in San Fransicko are wussies, in Chicago or NYC they wouldn't give two shit's about how big and bad you think you are. And what are you gonna do ? Hit them with your purse ?
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list.


POST # 92 /Long time Nyc Cab Driver: ♤♡♢♧

ROAR! LMAO. Yeah, but it's a MAN
PURSE FILLED WITH BRICKBATS!


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> Not sure why someone who quit is still here to be honest. Move on with your life.


I've explained why I'm still here, and I have moved on with my life. I always continue to move forward, that's why I dumped Uber. Just because I post here doesn't mean I'm not doing what I need, and want to. I'm here because I choose to be. When I choose not to be, I'll be gone.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

You know, some drivers make some very valid points in their discussions of things on the board, but lose the significance of the topic by the inclusion of petty bickering between one another. I agree with the need to get more drivers attention to the issues facing drivers and possibly stepping up to the plate to actually take action to correct some of these issues, and I agree with the probability that were we to do anything it likely will not succeed. But, if there is a chance in hell that I can get you guys working together to see if there is a way to do anything supportive of the drivers, it will require not treating one-another offensively because I find it difficult to follow the conversation with the garbage in the middle. So c'mon give each other a break and discuss the issues without acting negative towards each other. . .


----------



## Bolympia

Actionjax said:


> But I don't agree with that customer service innovations that were ignored by the taxi industry were something unsustainable. Not having something left riders powerless to rudeness, poor riding conditions, fraud, abuse, and yes safety issues. This is one of the major reasons customers use Uber. They have a say on who drives on our roads and keeps things at a standard. And Taxi services have ben getting away with that for too long. As a consumer there is no proper oversight to this. I make a complaint about a driver with the city they get a slap on the wrist. With Uber if there are enough people who complain the driver is gone. The way any performance based job should be. That's good for the consumer. And frankly that's all I care about.
> .


It's not sustainable. I've driven taxi for 6 1/2 years full time.

A conservative estimate of;

20 trips per night
x
4 nights per week
x
50 weeks a year
x
6.5 years

= 26,000 trips .....at least. The the real number is probably in the range of about 30,000 trips. And at 6 1/2 years I am a newbie concerning taxi drivers in SF. Most of these guys have been out there 10-20 years; some even longer. That is a lot of trips. Even if only 5% of your pax are jerks, what is 5% of 26,000?

That's a lot of jerks.

How many Uber or Lyft drivers have done 26,000 trips?

How many current Uber or Lyft drivers will still be doing this in 10 years?

The point is that this is a gritty job, and the grit asserts itself gradually over time. This isn't a retail store or a restaurant. Your out on the streets at night by yourself dealing with complete strangers. I learned the hard way that if you are too nice to people you will get walked on. Ride share drivers have to take the abuse, taxi drivers don't. Sooner are later the ride shares will have to deal with this.

I've always said that Uber's issues are on the supply side if its business model and not the demand side. In SF the market really has stabilized. The rideshares aren't gaining market share and the taxis are no longer losing it.

But you don't have to believe anything I say, just read the threads on this website, and that should be proof enough.


----------



## Actionjax

Bolympia said:


> It's not sustainable. I've driven taxi for 6 1/2 years full time.
> 
> A conservative estimate of;
> 
> 20 trips per night
> x
> 4 nights per week
> x
> 50 weeks a year
> x
> 6.5 years
> 
> = 26,000 trips .....at least. The the real number is probably in the range of about 30,000 trips. And at 6 1/2 years I am a newbie concerning taxi drivers in SF. Most of these guys have been out there 10-20 years; some even longer. That is a lot of trips. Even if only 5% of your pax are jerks, what is 5% of 26,000?
> 
> That's a lot of jerks.
> 
> How many Uber or Lyft drivers have done 26,000 trips?
> 
> How many current Uber or Lyft drivers will still be doing this in 10 years?
> 
> The point is that this is a gritty job, and the grit asserts itself gradually over time. This isn't a retail store or a restaurant. Your out on the streets at night by yourself dealing with complete strangers. I learned the hard way that if you are too nice to people you will get walked on. Ride share drivers have to take the abuse, taxi drivers don't. Sooner are later the ride shares will have to deal with this.
> 
> I've always said that Uber's issues are on the supply side if its business model and not the demand side. In SF the market really has stabilized. The rideshares aren't gaining market share and the taxis are no longer losing it.
> 
> But you don't have to believe anything I say, just read the threads on this website, and that should be proof enough.


So doing it mostly part time I am sure I don't see the same optics of the situation you do. And the times I tried it full time to get the full effect I did feel worn by it. It gave me a new appreciation on why a cabbie can be previewed as rude. In fact when I get a pax and they comment on how much nicer drivers are on Uber than regular taxi service, I do mention for most its not a full time job, its tough thankless work. And if you needed to hustle every day for your living to put food on the table you may loose some of that enthusiasm you may see from a part timer on Uber. Most if not all will agree with that and feel a bit more humble.

However some of the things they do I don't condone. Faking the credit card machine being broken, talking on the phone while driving, bad smells, dangerous driving, inappropriate conversation. Well that's not acceptable for Taxi service or uber. This is why customer feedback is important. To fix some of these issues.


----------



## arcterus

Bolympia said:


> The point is that this is a gritty job, and the grit asserts itself gradually over time. This isn't a retail store or a restaurant. Your out on the streets at night by yourself dealing with complete strangers. I learned the hard way that if you are too nice to people you will get walked on. Ride share drivers have to take the abuse, taxi drivers don't. Sooner are later the ride shares will have to deal with this.
> 
> I've always said that Uber's issues are on the supply side if its business model and not the demand side. In SF the market really has stabilized. The rideshares aren't gaining market share and the taxis are no longer losing it.
> 
> But you don't have to believe anything I say, just read the threads on this website, and that should be proof enough.


It's so nice to hear from someone who can see and comment on the forest instead of the trees. I fully agree with you.

Where I drive a cab, the ABQ market is a couple years behind the SF market. Yet I watch while the good cab companies in my town work on upgrading and improving their dispatch/tech capabilities, while Uber works on destroying their driver base. For every PAX they get that raves about the cheaper, hipper ride, we get a fare that informs us that they will NEVER use Uber again because of some driver-related issue.

Now here in the US there are millions of spouses that remain in abusive relationships, so maybe there are enough exploitation-craving citizens to keep paying Uber for the privilege of driving PAX around. But if that's the case, then in five years, Uber will have the reputation of being the absolute bottom-of-the-barrel worst way of getting around. Something you would only do if you were desperate.

Meanwhile the good cabbies who believe in customer service and making a living wage will be delighted as the overall quality of their clientele slowly improves...


----------



## Actionjax

arcterus said:


> It's so nice to hear from someone who can see and comment on the forest instead of the trees. I fully agree with you.
> 
> Where I drive a cab, the ABQ market is a couple years behind the SF market. Yet I watch while the good cab companies in my town work on upgrading and improving their dispatch/tech capabilities, while Uber works on destroying their driver base. For every PAX they get that raves about the cheaper, hipper ride, we get a fare that informs us that they will NEVER use Uber again because of some driver-related issue.
> 
> Now here in the US there are millions of spouses that remain in abusive relationships, so maybe there are enough exploitation-craving citizens to keep paying Uber for the privilege of driving PAX around. But if that's the case, then in five years, Uber will have the reputation of being the absolute bottom-of-the-barrel worst way of getting around. Something you would only do if you were desperate.
> 
> Meanwhile the good cabbies who believe in customer service and making a living wage will be delighted as the overall quality of their clientele slowly improves...


I sure hope that Taxi's work on that customer service ethic. In my market it's not run well at all. And the complaints are too numerous to mention. But lately I do hear some of the same issues on Uber. I just took an Uber to work today and the back of the car was discussing. When I commented on the salt all over the seats and the doors he told me he will clean it when the weather gets better. (Seriously?) So he still got 5 stars as he was rated a 4.5 (Lowest I have seen) and I felt bad because of his sad story on how he has been doing this 2 months and hates it because his company downsized and a man over 50 was no longer considered valuable.. But there is good and bad on all systems. I just feel on Uber they will weed themselves out of a job if behavior does not change.

On a Taxi there needs to be better oversight on drivers and how they act in the cars. Texting and talking on a cell phone is around here illegal. But cabs continue to do it with a fare. That's the kind of thing bug me when I ride. If I caught an Uber driver doing it I can tell you his rating will suffer for it.


----------



## DriverJ

Actionjax said:


> I sure hope that Taxi's work on that customer service ethic. In my market it's not run well at all. And the complaints are too numerous to mention. But lately I do hear some of the same issues on Uber. I just took an Uber to work today and the back of the car was discussing. When I commented on the salt all over the seats and the doors he told me he will clean it when the weather gets better. (Seriously?) So he still got 5 stars as he was rated a 4.5 (Lowest I have seen) and I felt bad because of his sad story on how he has been doing this 2 months and hates it because his company downsized and a man over 50 was no longer considered valuable.. But there is good and bad on all systems. I just feel on Uber they will weed themselves out of a job if behavior does not change.
> 
> On a Taxi there needs to be better oversight on drivers and how they act in the cars. Texting and talking on a cell phone is around here illegal. But cabs continue to do it with a fare. That's the kind of thing bug me when I ride. If I caught an Uber driver doing it I can tell you his rating will suffer for it.


Uber could have, and did get good drivers, even though there will always be a few bad apples. The biggest problem with Uber, is Uber.


----------



## UberAZ

Toby said:


> 90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?


Agreed, Uber SUCKS !


----------



## DriverJ

UberAZ said:


> Agreed, Uber SUCKS !


People are catching on - Uber Sucks!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

100


Bolympia said:


> It's not sustainable. I've driven taxi for 6 1/2 years full time.
> 
> A conservative estimate of;
> 
> 20 trips per night
> x
> 4 nights per week
> x
> 50 weeks a year
> x
> 6.5 years
> 
> = 26,000 trips .....at least. The the real number is probably in the range of about 30,000 trips. And at 6 1/2 years I am a newbie concerning taxi drivers in SF. Most of these guys have been out there 10-20 years; some even longer. That is a lot of trips. Even if only 5% of your pax are jerks, what is 5% of 26,000?
> 
> That's a lot of jerks.
> 
> How many Uber or Lyft drivers have done 26,000 trips?
> 
> How many current Uber or Lyft drivers will still be doing this in 10 years?
> 
> The point is that this is a gritty job, and the grit asserts itself gradually over time. This isn't a retail store or a restaurant. Your out on the streets at night by yourself dealing with complete strangers. I learned the hard way that if you are too nice to people you will get walked on. Ride share drivers have to take the abuse, taxi drivers don't. Sooner are later the ride shares will have to deal with this.
> 
> I've always said that Uber's issues are on the supply side if its business model and not the demand side. In SF the market really has stabilized. The rideshares aren't gaining market share and the taxis are no longer losing it.
> 
> But you don't have to believe anything I say, just read the threads on this website, and that should be proof enough.


 1000% correct GRIT is a MUST in this bussiness


----------



## 20yearsdriving

arcterus said:


> It's so nice to hear from someone who can see and comment on the forest instead of the trees. I fully agree with you.
> 
> Where I drive a cab, the ABQ market is a couple years behind the SF market. Yet I watch while the good cab companies in my town work on upgrading and improving their dispatch/tech capabilities, while Uber works on destroying their driver base. For every PAX they get that raves about the cheaper, hipper ride, we get a fare that informs us that they will NEVER use Uber again because of some driver-related issue.
> 
> Now here in the US there are millions of spouses that remain in abusive relationships, so maybe there are enough exploitation-craving citizens to keep paying Uber for the privilege of driving PAX around. But if that's the case, then in five years, Uber will have the reputation of being the absolute bottom-of-the-barrel worst way of getting around. Something you would only do if you were desperate.
> 
> Meanwhile the good cabbies who believe in customer service and making a living wage will be delighted as the overall quality of their clientele slowly improves...


Very good point , but some need to experience it them selfs , the information you provide is invaluable they will realize years down the road ( I wish this forum existed 20 years ago) and I could see this post back then


----------



## DrJeecheroo

DriverJ said:


> I've explained why I'm still here, and I have moved on with my life. I always continue to move forward, that's why I dumped Uber. Just because I post here doesn't mean I'm not doing what I need, and want to. I'm here because I choose to be. When I choose not to be, I'll be gone.


Spot on!!


----------



## Rain

Brady said:


> The taxi industry in my city (Grand Rapids, MI) is a broken mess that continues to exist because until July 2014, they were the only game in town. Now both their riders and drivers are abandoning them in droves for Uber.


Exactly why I'm here, and why I'm considering signing up. I am here doing research to see if I really want to go through with it, but part of me thinks that it's in some way a service to the poor folks of Grand Rapids who are at the mercy of these horrible cab companies.


----------



## Lidman

I would love to quit uber, except to do that I would had to have driven for them. I have to admit Uber x in CedarRapids is currently $2/mile., but somehow I don't think that's going to last very long.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

DriverJ said:


> Exactly, so I guess it's back to - **** UBER!
> 
> Man, I'm sorry, but you're obviously very lost. Why would I hope the quality of drivers would go down? I went into this with the best of intentions. I wasn't gullible enough to believe I'd actually make $40/hour, at least consistently, but I did believe if I put in the (70) or so hours in that I'm accustomed to driving, I could at least make a decent living. (That's not the case BTW. Not here anyway). Also, why would there always be "good drivers on the system," as you put it? You get what you pay for. There's a few employment services here that basically just hire ex-cons, drug addicts, and others that have a hard time getting any decent employment. The jobs are crap, and they pay crappy too. Do you believe they'll suddenly have anything but those type of people lining up out front every morning.
> 
> Also, I don't care about making real change. Uber is going to do what they do, it's unfortunate, but there are people like that in this world. I would like to see it change, but that isn't my main goal in life. I voice my opinions on here to hopefully prevent others from making a serious mistake. Especially if they go into it completely ignorant, fall for Uber's lies, and god forbid, get into the auto leasing scam. Even driving their own vehicle they can make a life-altering mistake by "partnering" with Uber, especially if they're involved in a serious accident.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> Lastly - ****ing proofread dude, Are you that lazy?


They just need to drop the Toronto rates well below a $1 and she'll shut her piehole.


----------



## Brandon26pdx

Outside of a few notable cities like NYC, Chicago, SF, Las Vegas, and maybe a couple others I don't think the money would be there hack driving for a garage. Smaller cities or ones that aren't huge tourist destinations don't have the demand for street hail service and you're stuck getting fed dispatches to put food on the table. This opens the door for all sorts of chicanery and game playing as far as having to bribe the right people for the right car and the best runs. Uber may very well still be a better gig in the right town under the right circumstances. 

Honestly I would never have considered hack driving prior to moving to NYC. If I were still in Portland or Seattle I'd probably still be driving class-A for Old Dominion or somebody...better job in most parts of the country and there is an equally endless demand for truck drivers. I was making $22.50/hr, OT after 40 and full benefits with OD in Seattle. Had some checks that were $1,000 net for the week (after taxes). Probably can't make anywhere near that driving taxi in Seattle and most smaller cities. NYC...different market and different animal. Local truck driving is awful and not paid nearly well enough in most instances to put up with what you have to around here, take if from a guy who did it awhile. Out of sheer disgust I went back to long haul driving for a spell and slept in a truck most of the week somewhere between here and Columbus, OH. Driving taxi around here is a clean easy job by comparison and there is decent money potential once you learn the ropes. I settle the tab for the car with the garage at the end of the night and they rarely give me any static. Strictly street hail and airport business and I do whatever I want for the 12 hours I have the car. It takes luck and skill and just not being afraid to pull over for (nearly) anybody who sticks their arm out. Uber is an oversaturated nightmare here, and I would never want to subject any car I was on the hook for to the awful roads and the inevitable fender benders. It would be junk in no time at all.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

Toby said:


> 90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?


Because taxi companies are going out of business, one by one.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Enoch Shadkam said:


> Because taxi companies are going out of business, one by one.


By when will the last shut down?
I need to mark my calendar


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Brandon26pdx said:


> Outside of a few notable cities like NYC, Chicago, SF, Las Vegas, and maybe a couple others I don't think the money would be there hack driving for a garage. Smaller cities or ones that aren't huge tourist destinations don't have the demand for street hail service and you're stuck getting fed dispatches to put food on the table. This opens the door for all sorts of chicanery and game playing as far as having to bribe the right people for the right car and the best runs. Uber may very well still be a better gig in the right town under the right circumstances.
> 
> Honestly I would never have considered hack driving prior to moving to NYC. If I were still in Portland or Seattle I'd probably still be driving class-A for Old Dominion or somebody...better job in most parts of the country and there is an equally endless demand for truck drivers. I was making $22.50/hr, OT after 40 and full benefits with OD in Seattle. Had some checks that were $1,000 net for the week (after taxes). Probably can't make anywhere near that driving taxi in Seattle and most smaller cities. NYC...different market and different animal. Local truck driving is awful and not paid nearly well enough in most instances to put up with what you have to around here, take if from a guy who did it awhile. Out of sheer disgust I went back to long haul driving for a spell and slept in a truck most of the week somewhere between here and Columbus, OH. Driving taxi around here is a clean easy job by comparison and there is decent money potential once you learn the ropes. I settle the tab for the car with the garage at the end of the night and they rarely give me any static. Strictly street hail and airport business and I do whatever I want for the 12 hours I have the car. It takes luck and skill and just not being afraid to pull over for (nearly) anybody who sticks their arm out. Uber is an oversaturated nightmare here, and I would never want to subject any car I was on the hook for to the awful roads and the inevitable fender benders. It would be junk in no time at all.


Any time I get a chance to talk to other drivers, I take it. Some black car drivers here in Jacksonville used to be cab drivers, but switched to uber because it was really eating into their business. Now that they have their own medallions, their loyal customer base still call directly.

I talk to cabbies, too. There's still a lot of bribing dispatch and other injustices, they say. They say business isn't great anymore, either.


----------



## Brandon26pdx

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Any time I get a chance to talk to other drivers, I take it. Some black car drivers here in Jacksonville used to be cab drivers, but switched to uber because it was really eating into their business. Now that they have their own medallions, their loyal customer base still call directly.
> 
> I talk to cabbies, too. There's still a lot of bribing dispatch and other injustices, they say. They say business isn't great anymore, either.


Uber and other rideshare apps have definitely put a dent in the wallets of the NY yellow cab industry...drivers, fleet garages, and the wealthy medallion owners who've seen the value plummet.

Some say it hasn't affected the taxi driver's income but that is almost certainly BS. Even in a market as large as this one there are only a finite amount of customers with enough disposable income to afford expensive car rides. Anecdotal evidence from driver's who were around back in 2008-2010 before rideshare took off will tell you it ain't as easy as it used to be.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Enoch Shadkam said:


> Because taxi companies are going out of business, one by one.


^^^
Which ones, specifically in the L.A. area since that's where you are?


----------



## DriverJ

Enoch Shadkam said:


> Because taxi companies are going out of business, one by one.


Uber will be one of them.


----------



## Sly

DriverJ said:


> Uber will be one of them.


Nope, plenty of illegal aliens willing to do the job.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

I'm thinking about it the minute business sours I'll be a cabbie


----------



## DriverJ

Sly said:


> Nope, plenty of illegal aliens willing to do the job.


But they'll only be able to pay Kalanick to work for him for a limited time. They'd better keep'em coming.


----------



## Sly

DriverJ said:


> But they'll only be able to pay Kalanick to work for him for a limited time. They'd better keep'em coming.


But it's a near unlimited supply they increase work visa's for migrants. There are billions who want to come to America to work.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Sly said:


> But it's a near unlimited supply they increase work visa's for migrants. There are billions who want to come to America to work.


Blew my mind


----------



## DriverJ

Sly said:


> But it's a near unlimited supply they increase work visa's for migrants. There are billions who want to come to America to work.


You're right, I know. The idiots won't see what they're 'really' doing until it's too late. I feel blessed to not be so consumed by greed, and seeing my fellow man as a pice of garbage by which to profit. I don't see a world of 98% hungry peasants, and 2% mega-wealthy, working for long. First, Katy Perry and Taylor Swift are fighting, and now this!


----------



## HisShadowX

As someone who worked for and dispatched at major cab companies in Chicago before Uber the cab industry lost tons of money due to drivers that literally scared customers away.

Taxi systems are also outdated most rely on the Gandulf system to send out trips for when people call in to book trips or use Taxi Magic.

Problem was the immigrant based drivers would mostly refuse fares if it wasn't an Airport fare and drivers only wished to do Ohare. 

Some would call the customer find out they would go to midway and refuse the fare.

Many of the immigrant driver base as well as domestic depended on the Gandulf simply because many drivers would come off hostile towards customers and could not pick up a flagging customer downtown if they wanted to.

Even though it's illegal in Chicago for a taxi driver not to be able to have a working credit card processor many drivers out right refused or kicked out credit card paying customers.

Sadly these same drivers are hoping over to Uber now being that it's easy money when you see their uber driver rating as 3 you understand why.

This is what happens when an entire industry is controlled by a few families and the cab industry refuses to improve service and upgrade service. 

No competition left the cab industry as feeling invulnerable sort of like how Comcast and Time Warner is feeling. 

Their service and devices are 15 years old and every market that Comcast and Time Warner are in that Google Fiber gets in they get crushed.

Well Rideshare has innovated and improved on the taxi industry design it is gaining many of the taxi industry problem drivers with poor hiring and training.

In many ways the taxi industry is decades behind Rideshare but let's face it when they were the only game in town it was their drivers that really pushed people away


----------



## 20yearsdriving

HisShadowX said:


> As someone who worked for and dispatched at major cab companies in Chicago before Uber the cab industry lost tons of money due to drivers that literally scared customers away.
> 
> Taxi systems are also outdated most rely on the Gandulf system to send out trips for when people call in to book trips or use Taxi Magic.
> 
> Problem was the immigrant based drivers would mostly refuse fares if it wasn't an Airport fare and drivers only wished to do Ohare.
> 
> Some would call the customer find out they would go to midway and refuse the fare.
> 
> Many of the immigrant driver base as well as domestic depended on the Gandulf simply because many drivers would come off hostile towards customers and could not pick up a flagging customer downtown if they wanted to.
> 
> Even though it's illegal in Chicago for a taxi driver not to be able to have a working credit card processor many drivers out right refused or kicked out credit card paying customers.
> 
> Sadly these same drivers are hoping over to Uber now being that it's easy money when you see their uber driver rating as 3 you understand why.
> 
> This is what happens when an entire industry is controlled by a few families and the cab industry refuses to improve service and upgrade service.
> 
> No competition left the cab industry as feeling invulnerable sort of like how Comcast and Time Warner is feeling.
> 
> Their service and devices are 15 years old and every market that Comcast and Time Warner are in that Google Fiber gets in they get crushed.
> 
> Well Rideshare has innovated and improved on the taxi industry design it is gaining many of the taxi industry problem drivers with poor hiring and training.
> 
> In many ways the taxi industry is decades behind Rideshare but let's face it when they were the only game in town it was their drivers that really pushed people away


true but one sided 
It's 50% of the story


----------



## HisShadowX

SgtMurphy said:


> 1.) Why the hell would cabbies leave taxi companies to Uber then? Because they do that in droves.
> 2.) I always see taxis sitting around, lined up butt to nut waiting for their "turn" to (many times) have to lie to their consumers about a credit card machine being broken, just to get paid in cash and duck out on whoever they have to pay off to drive people.
> 3.) Brookline Cabs can't pick up in Boston, Cambridge cabs can't drop off in Brookline, etc, etc...Every day I hear horror stories about cabs, so really the growth of uber is going to continue and cab companies just better try and assemble against the ridiculous rules that make them desperate enough to make customers (and everyone else) hate them. But I'll try not to let the 90% give the 10% a bad name.
> 4.) Do you speak Arabic? Persian Farsi? Swahili? Espanol? Well, it's not that they're _immigrants, _its that they don't assimilate and they don't know what the hell you're saying and you can't understand them either. There's ubers with this problem as well (see #1 for a bit of this explained) and failing to speak the language means you don't know what the hell is going on, don't understand the culture, and are not willing to assimilate and none of that means good customer service. The good ones in all industries are the ones that move a little ass and learn the dominant language of Economics, Math, Science, and all other things Awesome.


Language barrier isn't always the problem. In fact there are plenty of cab drivers who can barely speak English but do the job enough to pick up curb fares.

Problem is like anyone whether they are an immigrant or not is that they are not meant to be the driver because they do not have the skills.

I once had a cab driver that was white and American beat his steering wheel because I was paying with his credit card.

Needless to say do you think a person like that has the skills to drive? Drivers like that hurt the industry more than they help it.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

Toby said:


> Taxi industry is doing just fine, a sign of that is the skyrocketing costs of medallions. You can do errands in your cab, nothing to stop you. I admit some Boston cab companies are notorious for greasing the palms so to speak. US dept of labor lists cabbies averaging 27k per year, how does that stack up to uber in Boston? Genuine question.
> 
> I've been in plenty of good and not so good cabs in Boston but at least they are properly insured.
> 
> The immigrant thing, can't help ya there, I got no issue working with anyone based on how long they've been in this country.


Started hacking 4 years ago with a big Co-Op. Now I have 4 cabs, driving one full time & leasing out the others, bringing in at least 7k/month. In a few weeks I'm getting my 5th and plan on hitting 6 figures by mid 17. We are booming while charging $3.50/mile. At first I thought Uber was gonna kill us, but now I highly doubt it with their business practices. At least our company cares about us. BTW, what did all of these Uber drivers do before there was Uber? Is the world in that much economic trouble?


----------



## 1995flyingspur

arcterus said:


> All cab companies are not created equal. You have to do your research of the various cab companies in your city to find which one or ones are worth being a cabbie for. In my city, out 0f the four major companies, I would NEVER work for two, and gladly work for the other two (been a driver for one of them for a little over 10 years). When Uber hit our town last spring, I thought about driving for them, but was uncomfortable about the insurance grey areas. Now, after two big rates cuts on their part, I feel blessed that I dodged a bullet. I talk with friends that are Uber drivers, and I'd guess that I make about double what they do, in spite of the fact that I make maybe 10% less because of the increased competition.
> 
> The important thing to remember when driving a cab, is don't rely on dispatch to supply your fares. They will never give you a big enough piece of the pie to live middle-class-comfortably on. Instead, find the cab companies that allow you to make your own pie, and be an independent contractor for them. Get a little creative, entrepreneurial, take care of your personals, and you can make a decent living in this field. And remember, there's no 90% acceptance rate or 4.5 star deactivation worries in any true independent contractor job. Good luck.


That was beautifully written...thank you on behalf of our co-op out here in Marin County! In fact as I'm writing this I'm actually in the middle of a personal call which can normally end up being over $400. 4 hours of work & because it's in my personal time I keep it all...save for the $30 in fuel.


----------



## cannonball7

Elmoooy said:


> I hear that cab companies charge up to $150 a day just to drive a cab. How heck are you supposed to make a living?


Launder money, get a fair cut (%).


----------



## shiftydrake

My weekly fee is $339 that pays for equipment rental.....and for their coverage of commercial insurance at $5,000,000.00. That's 5 million policy and that's St Louis


----------



## Blahgard

Actionjax said:


> Simple for me. I do an Hour in to work and an hour out from work. Pays for my car expenses. Can't do that for any cab company. Also I will go online if I have a few hours to kill on a weekend. I'm so erratic working I couldn't make driving a cab work. Or profitable. Uber is perfect for my needs and customers love it.


Sounds like a paid uber poster.


----------



## Victour B

Elmoooy said:


> UMMM We dont pay $150 lease fee.. -_-


I am paying $140 Wk. for a lease fee on a 2016 car... Sucks !!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I'm going to put my 2c in...

Taxi drivers make more money than any survey, study, poll ect, will ever show...

because...

It's just so easy to cheat on your taxes....



I hate to say it but really it is...


Back in the days before credit cards some drivers would just NOT FILE ANYTHING... no joke

Today the IRS requires the cab companies to report the credit card revenue. Then the driver reports their expenses and their cash revenue on top of it and that's the tax bill.


However... reporting cash revenue is...


The IRS is seriously trusting us to report our cash income and do it correctly, at the end of the day i think there is this understanding... "Their just cab drivers, let them cheat... it's not like they would owe much in taxes anyway" 

So all of the government stats on how much taxi drivers make are probably under reported. Because... just saying here... If changing a single number (no joke a single number) in the H&R blockhead program can save me hundreds or thousands in taxes and only Jesus and Santa clause will ever know... Why wouldn't I.



So... taxi earnings are higher than people think, even higher than the stats show them to be.


----------



## JoeChargersfan

cabbies dont make crap. Only the owners make real money and the workers make nothing. This is from the San Diego cab union. http://utwsd.org/ordinance-11/


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So... taxi earnings are higher than people think, even higher than the stats show them to be.


Agreed!
Here in Brisbane, Australia back in the '70's, and pre-card payments, there was an "agreed" understated income range that cabbies all submitted.
Except for one guy, who submitted his real income, some 40% or more higher, and found himself ostracised by the rest of the group.
Don't know if the "arrangement" still exists here, with so much card payment these days.


----------



## Ps527

I drive a yellow cab part time in NYC. Drive 12 hour shifts whenever I want. I net 225 a shift on average (I'm still pretty new, that average is climbing and I expect it to climb more). I don't worry about insurance, car depreciation, bottled water, none of that garbage. I just get em from point a to point b quickly and safely. 

The biggest drawback is having to work in 12 hour shifts and not being able to drive for like 4 hours after you get off your full time job. But I can't think of anything else I can do that is as flexible and as profitable.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

JoeChargersfan said:


> cabbies dont make crap. Only the owners make real money and the workers make nothing. This is from the San Diego cab union. http://utwsd.org/ordinance-11/


I honestly think it's the same as Uber. It depends on the market & location. Our drivers do quite well, much more than you think.

To take a sample from one area & assume all taxis make crap is like looking at Uber in SF & saying all Ubers do well. Each market is different.

Has Uber hurt our business? Yes
Are we still doing well? Yes
Are we as individuals earning less? Yes
Have any of our drivers switched to Uber? One did, but returned within 2 months.


----------



## Ringo

I go to work at my regular trade job for a couple weeks and uber stopped sending promotions, if they want to pay 2 grand a week plus benefits I'll keep driving but man they really think they have something.


----------



## Bos912

Toby said:


> That's about right in big cities that require medallions (not all do). Using Boston as an example, it's about $2.75 a mile with a $2.50 drop, they gotta be grossing $400 in 12 hours on an average day. -$150 for line fee, -$50 gas, $-20 incidentals, cabbie should be walking with $180 a day, $15 an hour, not a killing but a living.
> 
> Different cities have different models, some mid-smaller cities cabbies lease by the week and work whenever they want just like uber or they can own their own cab as there are no medallions required. In Vega$, the cabbies have to pay around (40-50) % and $1 per ride back to the bossman, they probably have it the toughest.
> 
> You uber in Charleston? Lovely city, why not at least check out the cab deal or even TCP?


ALL WRONG
I am a cab driver for 7 years,I seem taxi medallions go form 350K to 750k and back to 100k(and no one want to buy it, that bank have to give it back to the city), right now a normal 12 hrs night shift about 60-$70 with a new Camry hybrid, gas about 10-$15. But is VERY hard to have a $400 night, about $300 per night for the weeken, and $200 per weekday and Sunday, so you work 4 weekdays and 2 weeken days: 200x4+300x2=1400-65x6-10x6=$950weekly, looks good right? What about 12hrs per day times 6 days? 72hrs a week, 13-$14 per hr, still want to drive a cab?


----------



## shiftydrake

Bos912 said:


> ALL WRONG
> I am a cab driver for 7 years,I seem taxi medallions go form 350K to 750k and back to 100k(and no one want to buy it, that bank have to give it back to the city), right now a normal 12 hrs night shift about 60-$70 with a new Camry hybrid, gas about 10-$15. But is VERY hard to have a $400 night, about $300 per night for the weeken, and $200 per weekday and Sunday, so you work 4 weekdays and 2 weeken days: 200x4+300x2=1400-65x6-10x6=$950weekly, looks good right? What about 12hrs per day times 6 days? 72hrs a week, 13-$14 per hr, still want to drive a cab?


 ya know it is also depending on the city I own my cab in StL...company I drive for us licensed for 300 cars but only puts on 200......been operating since 1935 so longest operating..biggest fleet of taxis in StL city/county/surrounding areas have contract with state for transporting students also over 7000 pre-paid accounts....I only work roughly 44 hours over a 6 day work week and I net $42k a year after all my expenses.......so yeah I still want to be a cabbie......after 12 years I will never ever drive for Uber........break that down is $18-$19 an hour


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

I am mystified how much some of the posters here claim to be making as cabbies. I rent and don't own, so that makes a difference.

Last week in Boston (one of the best economies and 4th highest U.S. apartment rents), Monday and Tuesday night in early November, I averaged about two dollars per hour profit after expenses. Yes, that's an extreme, but two consecutive nights were unbelievably slow.

Late last December, I made a profit of $5-$10 including tips in 12 hours on a Sunday, usually the best or second best airport night most weeks. It was a few days after Christmas but no biz travel.

It's hard, at least for me, to make more than 10-$12 hourly after expenses but including tips on Friday and Saturday nights, and even less over Christmas and some other times when students are gone. Usually make much less on other nights but Thursday can still be good but still way less than a $150 profit.

Sad, I know.

Lots of sitting around waiting for fares (unless one has regulars). It's 49 minutes so far and finally first in the cab line at a major cab stand after 1 a.m. Wednesday morning. It was over 20 minutes around 9 p.m. and got an unusually good fare of $47 including tip before 6% credit card fees and gas and taxi rental. 

I may wait two hours or more for an airport pax in a few hours at a hotel stand; that's what happens when a cabbie is locked in to a 12-hour shift, unable to pick the best 12 hours in which to drive, unlike Uber.

If I drove days, I sense I'd make $7-$8 per hour profit, max, including tips. Hah, wait until late December to mid-January, and possibly no snow and no bitter cold during that stretch some winters -- and some drivers will net $15-$30 (or less?) including tips on some shifts after 12 hours! Maybe even less this year?

I'm very experienced, so you'd think I'd be a master at knowing where to be for fares, right?

I can't even get 12 fares in 12 hours most nights, depending if I endure relatively long waits at the airport. Tonight's wait at the airport was 90 minutes. Sure, sometimes it's in and out a few times a month or sometimes a wait of two or three hours. Went to the airport early enough last Monday, by 11:30 p.m. -- and could not get a fare after over two hours of waiting -- so they give a voucher to use in that case which allows front-of-the-line privileges for my next wait there.

Many nights, due to so much waiting, I drive less than 75-80 miles in 12 hours; a very busy night is about 125-140 miles in 12 hours.

So, working 60-72 hours weekly, most of those hours without a pax and just sitting, I make $500-$700 including tips after cab rent and gas. No repairs or maintenance to worry about. Easy work, and I enjoy it, believe it or not!, as I read, rest, get snacks or listen to talk radio during much of the time, with no direct boss during those hours.

It could be worse, but should be better.


----------



## hanging in there

I can only say, based on your post, that there is definitely a big difference in cab earnings depending on many factors including location. I feel like quitting because of the U/L effect on the cab biz here, but I still am able to gross an average of at least $33/hr, which translates to an average net of over $20/hr after lease, gas, and vehicle costs (as an owner of my vehicle).

Variables that might be playing in my favor:

I have a 24 hr 7 day lease so no lost opportunities due to scheduling

Owner operator lease is lower, (although I would argue that it is a wash after considering vehicle operating and acquisition costs).

I am in a market that has no franchise fees or medallion costs.

I drive for the biggest (and most expensive lease) taxi company in the county. It has the most dispatch calls and the most service contracts.

Corruption is minimal in my company, so it is common for me to get good calls off "the board" ($50-$150).


----------



## Rat

observer said:


> No, but drivers do pay 25% to Uber and cover all expenses. Do Uber drivers make a living wage? Some do, but the majority seem not to, from the complaints I've seen.


We can work a couple hours after our regular job and go home to be with our family, or go straight home if we wish. We don't have to work 4-6 hours just to make the cab lease everyday. You forget most Uber drivers do this part time.


----------



## observer

Toby said:


> 90% of cab companies will treat you better than uber does, so why not work for a legit company?





observer said:


> No, but drivers do pay 25% to Uber and cover all expenses. Do Uber drivers make a living wage? Some do, but the majority seem not to, from the complaints I've seen.





Rat said:


> We can work a couple hours after our regular job and go home to be with our family, or go straight home if we wish. We don't have to work 4-6 hours just to make the cab lease everyday. You forget most Uber drivers do this part time.


My quote was from December 2014, back then Uber was promoting driving as a full time job. Uber has lately been trying to promote it as a "side hustle". The OP asked about driving a cab instead of Ubering. Cabs (as far as I know) don't allow drivers to drive a couple hours after their regular job and come in or leave at will (Ubers flexibility argument).

Driving a couple hours a day would not be enough to have a living wage.


----------



## Cascas

observer said:


> My quote was from December 2014, back then Uber was promoting driving as a full time job. Uber has lately been trying to promote it as a "side hustle". The OP asked about driving a cab instead of Ubering. Cabs (as far as I know) don't allow drivers to drive a couple hours after their regular job and come in or leave at will (Ubers flexibility argument).
> 
> Driving a couple hours a day would not be enough to have a living wage.


As of now, Uber only makes sense as a part time gig. You need a tv, xbox or pay off a credit card, maybe vacation money? Turn on your app and you can make it 3 hours here, 4 hours there eventually.

Then? You are free to go back to your life without obligation.

That is why they are able to recruit an army of drivers every single day. Because each day, somebody needs something, and regardless of the negative feedback, Uber is still better than a payday loan.

The problem is, people who still are insisting on trying to make it a full time job. That train is long gone for many and it's getting tougher and tougher for even the veteran drivers.

Because in the end, it's all upto Uber to allow you to make money or not. If they don't turn on the surge, give you a decent bonus, you won't be making jackshit. Base fare is too cheap.

So, there's a transitionining phase and Uber is trying to make people do this as a part timer. If you accept that and act accordingly, then everything will be fine.

If not, you'll bankrupt eventually or will have to work very long hours to make it your worthwhile.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I am mystified how much some of the posters here claim to be making as cabbies. I rent and don't own, so that makes a difference.
> 
> Last week in Boston (one of the best economies and 4th highest U.S. apartment rents), Monday and Tuesday night in early November, I averaged about two dollars per hour profit after expenses. Yes, that's an extreme, but two consecutive nights were unbelievably slow.
> 
> Late last December, I made a profit of $5-$10 including tips in 12 hours on a Sunday, usually the best or second best airport night most weeks. It was a few days after Christmas but no biz travel.
> 
> It's hard, at least for me, to make more than 10-$12 hourly after expenses but including tips on Friday and Saturday nights, and even less over Christmas and some other times when students are gone. Usually make much less on other nights but Thursday can still be good but still way less than a $150 profit.
> 
> Sad, I know.
> 
> Lots of sitting around waiting for fares (unless one has regulars). It's 49 minutes so far and finally first in the cab line at a major cab stand after 1 a.m. Wednesday morning. It was over 20 minutes around 9 p.m. and got an unusually good fare of $47 including tip before 6% credit card fees and gas and taxi rental.
> 
> I may wait two hours or more for an airport pax in a few hours at a hotel stand; that's what happens when a cabbie is locked in to a 12-hour shift, unable to pick the best 12 hours in which to drive, unlike Uber.
> 
> If I drove days, I sense I'd make $7-$8 per hour profit, max, including tips. Hah, wait until late December to mid-January, and possibly no snow and no bitter cold during that stretch some winters -- and some drivers will net $15-$30 (or less?) including tips on some shifts after 12 hours! Maybe even less this year?
> 
> I'm very experienced, so you'd think I'd be a master at knowing where to be for fares, right?
> 
> I can't even get 12 fares in 12 hours most nights, depending if I endure relatively long waits at the airport. Tonight's wait at the airport was 90 minutes. Sure, sometimes it's in and out a few times a month or sometimes a wait of two or three hours. Went to the airport early enough last Monday, by 11:30 p.m. -- and could not get a fare after over two hours of waiting -- so they give a voucher to use in that case which allows front-of-the-line privileges for my next wait there.
> 
> Many nights, due to so much waiting, I drive less than 75-80 miles in 12 hours; a very busy night is about 125-140 miles in 12 hours.
> 
> So, working 60-72 hours weekly, most of those hours without a pax and just sitting, I make $500-$700 including tips after cab rent and gas. No repairs or maintenance to worry about. Easy work, and I enjoy it, believe it or not!, as I read, rest, get snacks or listen to talk radio during much of the time, with no direct boss during those hours.
> 
> It could be worse, but should be better.


What market you are in will have a huge impact on how well you can do.

Uber also has had a worse impact on some markets than others. From what i know... college towns have taken a far worse hit from uber than others. In Orlando... the downtown clubs and UCF (university of Central Florida), and Rollins College, have been the 3 areas of Orlando that have lost the most business. This is Orlando... some guys can spend all day lined up at disney/unversal, Orlando airport, god only know how many hotels...

I'm in the $600-800 range for... 4 11-12 hour shifts, 44-48 hours a week. I'm under no illusion that every market is different.


----------



## Rat

observer said:


> My quote was from December 2014, back then Uber was promoting driving as a full time job. Uber has lately been trying to promote it as a "side hustle". The OP asked about driving a cab instead of Ubering. Cabs (as far as I know) don't allow drivers to drive a couple hours after their regular job and come in or leave at will (Ubers flexibility argument).
> 
> Driving a couple hours a day would not be enough to have a living wage.


Driving 10 hours a day would not be enough to have a living wage....


----------



## hanging in there

Cascas said:


> As of now, Uber only makes sense as a part time gig. You need a tv, xbox or pay off a credit card, maybe vacation money? Turn on your app and you can make it 3 hours here, 4 hours there eventually.
> 
> Then? You are free to go back to your life without obligation.
> 
> That is why they are able to recruit an army of drivers every single day. Because each day, somebody needs something, and regardless of the negative feedback, Uber is still better than a payday loan.
> 
> The problem is, people who still are insisting on trying to make it a full time job. That train is long gone for many and it's getting tougher and tougher for even the veteran drivers.
> 
> Because in the end, it's all upto Uber to allow you to make money or not. If they don't turn on the surge, give you a decent bonus, you won't be making jackshit. Base fare is too cheap.
> 
> So, there's a transitionining phase and Uber is trying to make people do this as a part timer. If you accept that and act accordingly, then everything will be fine.
> 
> If not, you'll bankrupt eventually or will have to work very long hours to make it your worthwhile.


----------



## hanging in there

I agree completely. The only way I make it as a taxi driver is that I put in more than 100 hrs/wk, thereby netting over 2k/wk. I really don"t think that would be possible on a consistent basis with U/L driving, at least based on the 500 rides I did as an experiment. I would love to be in a position in my life to only need to drive part time and would probably drive for U/L in that case, but I simply don't see it as an economically viable full time option.


----------



## shiftydrake

What I do is based on medical b's I start at 2am drive till 8am 4 days a week....2 days a week I'm out at 10pm till 8am so that is 44 hrs a week...I pay the company $349 a week for their fee......I own my cab I net about $800-$1000 a week cuz. I drive for bigest, best" most called/ordered cab company in StL.....this company operating since 1935 thousands of account holders, and most recognized cab on the street.......plus walk-ups and flags.....I get about $42k a year


----------



## crazytown

Toby said:


> Taxi industry is doing just fine, a sign of that is the skyrocketing costs of medallions. You can do errands in your cab, nothing to stop you. I admit some Boston cab companies are notorious for greasing the palms so to speak. US dept of labor lists cabbies averaging 27k per year, how does that stack up to uber in Boston? Genuine question.
> 
> I've been in plenty of good and not so good cabs in Boston but at least they are properly insured.
> 
> The immigrant thing, can't help ya there, I got no issue working with anyone based on how long they've been in this country.


Now that uber is partnering with ex cons and women of the night , expect a big drop in customers because alot of people mainly women and girly men won't want to get in a car with these people ,even though they won't know who these people are ,but that is the problem you never know who your uber driver is or WAS ,.lol I think it's funny though....


----------



## crazytown

shiftydrake said:


> What I do is based on medical b's I start at 2am drive till 8am 4 days a week....2 days a week I'm out at 10pm till 8am so that is 44 hrs a week...I pay the company $349 a week for their fee......I own my cab I net about $800-$1000 a week cuz. I drive for bigest, best" most called/ordered cab company in StL.....this company operating since 1935 thousands of account holders, and most recognized cab on the street.......plus walk-ups and flags.....I get about $42k a year


Whoopti ****in doo!!! Who cares cabbie !! Why are you on an uber forum ?? Don't you have a dirt bag cabbie forum ? Or is it not in english


----------



## shiftydrake

F off im not the only cabbie on here so f off and go make your pennies like a good little Uber slave like you are.......I'll just sit here on pins and needles waiting for your next response......*on edge of seat*


----------



## crazytown

shiftydrake said:


> F off im not the only cabbie on here so f off and go make your pennies like a good little Uber slave like you are.......I'll just sit here on pins and needles waiting for your next response......*on edge of seat*


Yeah on the edge of your stinky nasty cabbie car seat , make my pennies? lol..your the cabbie.. I do this for extra money not a career, you cabbies all suck , price gouge, drive like complete assholes but you sit and wonder why your not getting any business. Don't lie and say you make money, taxi drivers don't make shit , why would all you loser cabbies be on a uber forum? Any more brilliant comments ? I see all you cabbies driving around downtown looking for fares but ohh wait damn their ordering uber ...I don't understand why nobody wants to get into my stinky ,shitty ,overpriced cab.


----------



## tohunt4me

shiftydrake said:


> F off im not the only cabbie on here so f off and go make your pennies like a good little Uber slave like you are.......I'll just sit here on pins and needles waiting for your next response......*on edge of seat*


I'm thinking hard about driving cab.
Made an average of $6.00 hr BEFORE expenses in 7 hours today.


----------



## Travis -k

90% more chance of being robbed/killed


----------



## Sly

Fact of the matter is, the taxi cab industry has been a monopoly charging outrageous rates for crap quality service. It needed Uber to make things right for the consumer. 1700 a week for a car is outrageous.


----------



## crazytown

tohunt4me said:


> I'm thinking hard about driving cab.
> Made an average of $6.00 hr BEFORE expenses in 7 hours today.


Your better off working at best buy or something , get your cdl b and drive a straight truck ,there are way better options out there , uber is good for extra cash period , you can't sustain uber as full time , driving a cab will sink you fast, it's a already dead industry , livery maybe ok still but that's dying too , just look at all that predicted surge at ord tonight...lol..nothing , zero surge , if any it will be fake ,


----------



## Wardell Curry

I guess you could do cab because it is more expensive but i like not having to cross 4 lanes of traffic on 6th avenue in less than 15 feet just to pick up a pax with their hand raised. Pre arranged trips just works better for me.


----------



## shiftydrake

I just love all the anti taxi rhetoric on this board.....and tohuntforme I say go for it if you want don't believe all the nay sayers I own my taxi and still being $42k net after my expenses.......no one has any idea this is the Midwest much different than NYC or LA or east coast......$1700 a week.....umm no not in the midwest


----------



## crazytown

shiftydrake said:


> I just love all the anti taxi rhetoric on this board.....and tohuntforme I say go for it if you want don't believe all the nay sayers I own my taxi and still being $42k net after my expenses.......no one has any idea this is the Midwest much different than NYC or LA or east coast......$1700 a week.....umm no not in the midwest


Yeah because it is an uber forum after all brainchild!!!


----------



## shiftydrake

What's funny is there are no rules as to who can post here.....as a matter of fact one of the moderators is a cabbie.....and a lot of others that post are too.....but go ahead and keep talking chit and acting big and bad behind a keyboard........I await your next response


----------



## crazytown

shiftydrake said:


> I just love all the anti taxi rhetoric on this board.....and tohuntforme I say go for it if you want don't believe all the nay sayers I own my taxi and still being $42k net after my expenses.......no one has any idea this is the Midwest much different than NYC or LA or east coast......$1700 a week.....umm no not in the midwest


Do you want to know why more and more uber drivers are hating on cabbies is because you like to try and run us off the road for no reason , cut in front of us and slam on the brakes at ohare by the 190 on ramp off of Bessie Coleman also to get us to rear end you , honking your horns relentlessly, and just being very unprofessional ,I once had a couple with a baby I was dropping at the Hyatt downtown and the woman set the child near the car to get her bag out and a cabbie pulled up within 4 inches of that car seat with his bumper and layed on the horn , im sorry but this is how you taxi drivers demand respect? I am not going into details on how I handled that situation, but how would you handle it if it were your kid? So this is to answer why so much rhetoric on here for taxi drivers. Try being a little more classy ,professional, and having manners ,and respect other human beings ,face it cry baby uber is not going anywhere.


----------



## shiftydrake

That's Chicago not where I am so talk to the taxi companies up there


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

tohunt4me said:


> I'm thinking hard about driving cab.
> Made an average of $6.00 hr BEFORE expenses in 7 hours today.


A few Monday nights ago, I "made" negative $15 in almost a full 12-hour shift.

No guarantees in the cab, either.

But you'll likely drive a lot fewer miles than in an Uber. Twelve-hour-shift shifts are not usually tiring...as we generally sit and wait a lot.

I'm not feeling up to par tonight, so I am sitting at the airport, slumped in my seat. When it's time to move from the taxi pool to the terminal in 30-75 minutes, I'll sit upright and drive to the assigned terminal.

Not difficult vs. a normal Uber shift.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I only did one taxi job today, $90 voucher.
Wheres my Staples button?
Oh right here.
BAM!
That was easy.
/Shift


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Sly said:


> Fact of the matter is, the taxi cab industry has been a monopoly charging outrageous rates for crap quality service. It needed Uber to make things right for the consumer. 1700 a week for a car is outrageous.


You're ignorant & clueless. Your face says you would have been a stereotypical bad cabbie if this was 1975.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Wardell Curry said:


> I guess you could do cab because it is more expensive but i like not having to cross 4 lanes of traffic on 6th avenue in less than 15 feet just to pick up a pax with their hand raised. Pre arranged trips just works better for me.


Good luck & enjoy picking up your boozed up airhead riders who don't know where the heck they are after an event gets out with another 10,000+ people standing outside right next to them.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

I did cab driving for six months, 3 to 4 hundred dollar days were common. Cleared a grand a week. First job I ever was able to save money with, and then UBER came to Los Angeles. It was like a slow death. Had to get a real job, hated after two years, quit got into UBER, was alright, and then the infamous price cuts.


----------



## Sly

Soon there will be no decent jobs to do. The machines will do all the easy stuff. And we'll all be homeless.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Sly said:


> Soon there will be no decent jobs to do. The machines will do all the easy stuff. And we'll all be homeless.


SKYNET!


----------



## shiftydrake

I think we can stop them..........said by John Connor


----------



## Sly

self checkout at Wal-mart. computer ordering menu at Wawa. Automated McDonalds. Amazon.com warehouse completely automated. I work for Dicks and customers keep telling me how Amazon is so much better and faster than Dicks because we use real human beings in our warehouses. Even at Dicks can't cheat the system, the computer keeps track of all promotions, the computer decides if you get a discount or not. And a computer keeps track of our stats, how long per call, how much sales, Customer satisfaction, time clock, and the computer can "release"/fire us for slipping to far on the scores. As a Programmer I decide what data goes in and what answer I want out, the computer controls everything else in the middle. Computers are already in charge.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Sly said:


> 1700 a week for a car is outrageous.


Who the heck is charging 1700 a week to lease out a car?

The company i drive for is in all honesty really bad about gouging drivers but they top out at $980 for a single driver lease, and 1200 for a shared week long lease (2 people sharing a car all week).


----------



## Chicago-uber

Sly said:


> self checkout at Wal-mart. computer ordering menu at Wawa. Automated McDonalds. Amazon.com warehouse completely automated. I work for Dicks and customers keep telling me how Amazon is so much better and faster than Dicks because we use real human beings in our warehouses. Even at Dicks can't cheat the system, the computer keeps track of all promotions, the computer decides if you get a discount or not. And a computer keeps track of our stats, how long per call, how much sales, Customer satisfaction, time clock, and the computer can "release"/fire us for slipping to far on the scores. As a Programmer I decide what data goes in and what answer I want out, the computer controls everything else in the middle. Computers are already in charge.


You work for dicks?

Ok


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Chicago-uber said:


> You work for dicks?
> 
> Ok


Very well put.


----------

